# ايهما تفضل الزواج المدني .. او ..الزواج الديني



## ohannes (14 مارس 2016)

الموضوع وبالمختصر المفيد
ايهما تفضل الزواج المدني.. او .. الزواج الديني
ولم استعمل هنا .. عبارة الزواج الكنسي
لوجود اعضاء في المنتدى .. من ثقافات مختلفة.. او اديان مختلفة
ويهم ويهمني ابداء رايهم .. ومشاركة ارائهم القيمة
.
لن اضع شرح عن الزواج المدني .. او الزواج الديني
لان اكثر الاعضاء ..لديهم العلم والمعلومة في هذا المجال
.
الموضوع مفتوح لابداء ارائكم القيمة
وشكرآ جون​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (14 مارس 2016)

بما اننا فى منتدى مسيحى ساستخدم  الكنسى المسيحى
افضل الزواج الكنسى المسيحى
لانه يتم وفقا لكلمة الله ولا يتم حسب الاهواء ووجود الكنيسة فى الزواج لمن يحب الرب وكلمته يحافظ على المعنى الالهى للزواج
علما بان للزواج الكنسى شق مسيحى تقوم به الكنيسة ممثلة فيمن يقوم بالزواج سواء خادم للرب أو قس او كاهن
والشق المدنى يقوم به من قام بالزواج الكنسى المسيحى كموثق لدى مصلحة الاحوال المدنية
فكده بزواجى الكنسى كسبت معاه المدنى
....
شكرا


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2016)

لا معنديش تفضيل ، الاتنين يبقو موجودين والإنسان يختار اللي هو عايزه


----------



## grges monir (14 مارس 2016)

ohannes قال:


> الموضوع وبالمختصر المفيد
> ايهما تفضل الزواج المدني.. او .. الزواج الديني
> ولم استعمل هنا .. عبارة الزواج الكنسي
> لوجود اعضاء في المنتدى .. من ثقافات مختلفة.. او اديان مختلفة
> ...


لايوجد مصطلح جواز مدنى فى الكنيسة خلصت
عاوز الشرح ولا بلاش


----------



## grges monir (14 مارس 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا معنديش تفضيل ، الاتنين يبقو موجودين والإنسان يختار اللي هو عايزه


ازاى بقى دى
طيب قبل مناقشك
عاوز اعرف اية مفهوم الزواج الكنسى والمدنى عندك


----------



## ohannes (14 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> لايوجد مصطلح جواز مدنى فى الكنيسة خلصت
> عاوز الشرح ولا بلاش


الزواج المدني حبيبنا جرجس ليس له اي علاقة في الكنيسة من قريب او البعيد
موجود في معظم الدول الغربية المدنية ... اجراتها بسيطة اوراق يتم التوقيع عليها عند  القاضي المختص... او يمكن تجهيز الاجراءة من فبل المحامي الخاص لكل طرف ... ويمكن التعديل في بعض بنود الاجراءة باضافة بند مثلا اوحذف بند  ... وبمجرد التوقيع على الاوراق من قبلك 
او قبل المحامي الموكل من قبلك ... فانت قانونيا متزوج
.
الطلاق كذلك في الزواج المدني تخضع  لنفس روتين  القانوني 
؟؟؟؟؟؟ ممكن تطلق خلال24 ساعة مثلا ؟؟؟؟؟ 
بقى ايه رايك ....حبيبنا جرجس


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مارس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]..............*​*[/FONT][/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مارس 2016)

[FONT=&quot]*...........*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مارس 2016)

[FONT=&quot]*..................*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مارس 2016)

................


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (14 مارس 2016)

ارجو من الاحباء شرح الفرق بين العقدين التاليين





الصورة الثانية





http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/7784548541.jpg


----------



## ohannes (14 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]شكلك عندك فكرة قوية عن عقد الزواج المدنى ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هايل لأن عندى كومة أسئلة *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يقتصر عقد الزواج المدنى على ( ذكر وأنثى ) فقط ؟[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]هل يمكننى أضافة بند فى هذا العقد ...يعنى ممكن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحدد مدة العقد أنى أتجوز لمدة سنتين مثلاً ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


كما هو معروف في الزواج المدني ... يمكن التعديل بند الناحية المالية
في حال الطلاق .. بند المالي القائل في حال الطلاق بقسم ثروةالشريكين
مناصفة .. الثروة التي جمعت والتي فد حصلا عليها ... ما بعد تاريخ الزواج ...
 كسيولة مالبة .. او عقارات.. او صكوك استثمار 
.
عبود ما في داعي ...هههه لبند تحديد مدة العقد ... فينك تطلق متى شئت
 .
تحديد مدة العقود .... موضوع اخر وبحث اخر وهو وفي مكان اخر... خي عبود
.
منور كالعادة[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 مارس 2016)

*متابعة هههههههههه*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مارس 2016)

[FONT=&quot]*................*[/FONT]


----------



## ohannes (14 مارس 2016)

تستطيع سيد عبود بم انك محامي .. دائما يوجد مكتبة 
في نقابة المحاميين ... ضمن المكتبة هناك كتب 
لقوانيين الزواج والطلاق ... لمختلف الدول 
الغربية ... حتى في الدولة الواحدة
تختلف القانون من ولاية لاخرى
بالنسبة للاوراق المطلوبة 
لاتمام عقد الزواج 
المدني
.
.
 وللاجابة على هواجسك واستفساراتك


----------



## ياسر رشدى (14 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]شكلك عندك فكرة قوية عن عقد الزواج المدنى ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هايل لأن عندى كومة أسئلة
> [FONT=&quot]س (1) *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يقتصر عقد الزواج المدنى على ( ذكر وأنثى ) فقط ؟[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​
> ...


الاجابة هي *نعم* .. حسب المجتمع الذي تعيش فيه
والعادات والتقاليد والمذاهب والاديان

فهناك مجتمعات لا تحرم زواج الابن من مطلقة ابيه
وهناك مجتمعات تبيح اكثر من زوجة لزوج واحد

يبقي القاعدة سليمة ولكن تتشكل بنودها حسب العادات والقيم السائدة ايا كان مصدرها ومافيش اي مشكلة في الزواج المدني طالما ستضع فيه مايتوائم مع قيم الفئات المختلفة للمجتمع الواحد او علي الاقل القيم المشتركة والسائدة في هذا المجتمع ..

فين المشكلة ...... !!!!​[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 مارس 2016)

الموضوع هذا قتل بحثا في ذا المنتدى يعني جاي في وقت الضايع بصراحه مادري لاتزعل مني بس احس بذات نفسك من ردودك ماتعرف وشو يعني زواج مدني وكمان افترضت ان كل الناس تعرفه لا ماتعرفه هذه مش ثقافتنا ولا عرفنا الاجتماعي وبالتالي هتلاقي ناس كثيره ماتعرف وشو هو
وتخلط بينه وبين توثيق الزواح في المحاكم زي ما عمل اخونا ناجح يقولك بتزوج كنسي وبسير على المحكمه المدنيه توثقها هذا بس يحصل في مصر يا ناجح تعرف لو تزوجت كذا ورحت لمكتب الزواج في بريطانيا عشان توثقه هيعتبروك ماتزوجت وبتقعد تتزوج من اول وجديد وفق قوانين الزواج البريطاني المدني فرق كبير بين زواج المدني
الحقيقي وبين توثيق العقود زواج في محاكم بلادنا .. عموما انا ما احب النفاق والصراحه زينه مع النفس  انا وحده من الحين اخطط اشلون امسك العصمه في ايدي  ماينفع لي زواج المدني اللي مصيري بين يدي القاضي اقتنع ولا ما اقتنع بالاسباب امشي على حكمه .. بس مع ان يتم تشريعه في بلادنا العربيه كلها عشان اللي يبغونه وشايفين ان يناسبهم  يتزوجون به ..هي مسالة ثقافة في مجتمعات ثقافتها تسمح لهم بزواج البعيد عن الدين وشايفين ان القوانين والشرايع السماويه مقيدتهم شويا وتركها افضل وفي ثقافة شعوب تربط بالدين كل شي من الاكل للزواج.
المهم بقى ان المدني يخالف الاسلامي خمسين بالميه وباقي الخمسين ممكن تتظبط وتضيف بنود وتلغيها ويصير زواج  اسلامي متكميج مدني خخخ.يلا الله يزوجكم كلكم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مارس 2016)

​[FONT=&quot]*....................*[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (14 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]تحب تكمل مكانه ...واحدة واحدة ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]انا تحت الأمر ورهن الأشارة
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​:t33::t33::t33:​[/FONT]


ياعبوووووود انت عارف انا ستاند الون 
بس ممكن تكمل ومنك نستفيد :flowers:​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (14 مارس 2016)

ohannes قال:


> الزواج المدني حبيبنا جرجس ليس له اي علاقة في الكنيسة من قريب او البعيد
> موجود في معظم الدول الغربية المدنية ... اجراتها بسيطة اوراق يتم التوقيع عليها عند  القاضي المختص... او يمكن تجهيز الاجراءة من فبل المحامي الخاص لكل طرف ... ويمكن التعديل في بعض بنود الاجراءة باضافة بند مثلا اوحذف بند  ... وبمجرد التوقيع على الاوراق من قبلك
> او قبل المحامي الموكل من قبلك ... فانت قانونيا متزوج
> .
> ...


طيب منا بقول كدة يا زميلى
ان الزواج المدنى لا علاقة لة بالكنيسة
لكن هنا وقفة
انا اتجوزت مدنى دلوقت والمفروض انى منتمى لكنيسة معينة ولنقول مثلا الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اللى منتمى انا لها
الكنيسة المنتمى دى ليها انا ليها قوانينها وطقوسها اللى انا بالتعبية ملتزم بيها حتى اكون جزء منها
الكنيسة لديها قانون وطقس خاص بالزواج ولة شروط كذلك
انت بقى سبت دة كلة واتجوزت برة الكنيسة يبقى انت كدة رفضت انك تكون جزء منها فمتقولش انك مسيحى ارثوذكسى ومتجوز مدنى لاتها متركبش
ثانيا كيف يتم تقديس سر الجواز ويكون مسيحيا اذا لم يتم داخل الكنيسة على يد الكاهن؟؟؟؟؟
هل الزواج هو عقد وشهود فقط ؟؟؟؟
هل الزواج المدنى يشترط انت تتجوز مسيحية مثلك
هل الزواج المدنى يشترط الا طلاق الالعلة الزنا او تغيير الدين فقط
 الخلاصة ان الكنيسة لاتعترف بمن يتزوج خارجها
انت ارتضيت انت تبقى خارجا فمتجيش وتقول لا انا متجوز مدنى وكنيستى الارثوذكسية 
دونت ميكس زميلى


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 مارس 2016)

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله ياشين الافتاء بدون علم
ياسر ليش تحط في ذمتك وتقول نعم لا طبعا مو نعم
الزواج المدني مايلزم تزويج الشواذ الا في بلاد اللي
قوانينها تسمح بده وكمان الزواج المدني ماتقدر تحدد فيه مده معينه للزواح لا بقى انت تخش تتزوج بنية زواج المؤبد
زي اي زواج طبيعي عادي  ..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مارس 2016)

[FONT=&quot]*..............*[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (14 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> طيب منا بقول كدة يا زميلى
> ان الزواج المدنى لا علاقة لة بالكنيسة
> لكن هنا وقفة
> انا اتجوزت مدنى دلوقت والمفروض انى منتمى لكنيسة معينة ولنقول مثلا الكنيسة الارثوذكسية اللى منتمى انا لها
> ...


كلام سليم ... لكن نفرض ان جميع البنود التي ستذكر في العقد المدني هي بنود موافقة للعقد الكنسي ، هل هنا لن نطلق عليه عقد مدني (طالما لم يخالف القوانين والحريات الخاصة)

في الواقع هو عقد مدني .. وليس عقد كنسي 
وكل مافي الامر انه تم وضع الشروط التي وافق عليها الطرفان بما يتوائم مع شروط شعب الكنيسة الارثوذكسية ...

يعني في حقيقة الامر هو عقد مدني ببنود كنسية ​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (14 مارس 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> الموضوع هذا قتل بحثا في ذا المنتدى يعني جاي في وقت الضايع بصراحه مادري لاتزعل مني بس احس بذات نفسك من ردودك ماتعرف وشو يعني زواج مدني وكمان افترضت ان كل الناس تعرفه لا ماتعرفه هذه مش ثقافتنا ولا عرفنا الاجتماعي وبالتالي هتلاقي ناس كثيره ماتعرف وشو هو
> وتخلط بينه وبين توثيق الزواح في المحاكم زي ما عمل اخونا ناجح يقولك بتزوج كنسي وبسير على المحكمه المدنيه توثقها هذا بس يحصل في مصر يا ناجح تعرف لو تزوجت كذا ورحت لمكتب الزواج في بريطانيا عشان توثقه هيعتبروك ماتزوجت وبتقعد تتزوج من اول وجديد وفق قوانين الزواج البريطاني المدني فرق كبير بين زواج المدني
> الحقيقي وبين توثيق العقود زواج في محاكم بلادنا .. عموما انا ما احب النفاق والصراحه زينه مع النفس  انا وحده من الحين اخطط اشلون امسك العصمه في ايدي  ماينفع لي زواج المدني اللي مصيري بين يدي القاضي اقتنع ولا ما اقتنع بالاسباب امشي على حكمه .. بس مع ان يتم تشريعه في بلادنا العربيه كلها عشان اللي يبغونه وشايفين ان يناسبهم  يتزوجون به ..هي مسالة ثقافة في مجتمعات ثقافتها تسمح لهم بزواج البعيد عن الدين وشايفين ان القوانين والشرايع السماويه مقيدتهم شويا وتركها افضل وفي ثقافة شعوب تربط بالدين كل شي من الاكل للزواج.
> المهم بقى ان المدني يخالف الاسلامي خمسين بالميه وباقي الخمسين ممكن تتظبط وتضيف بنود وتلغيها ويصير زواج  اسلامي متكميج مدني خخخ.يلا الله يزوجكم كلكم


عفوا انا لا اخلط بينهما
والدليل انى وضعت صورة العقد الكنسى الذى لا يوثق بالمحكمة
والصورة الاخرى صورة عقد الدولة الذى يوثقه القسيس او الكاهن المعتمد للتوثيق بالمحكمة
فهذا ليس خلط
بل شرح وتوضيح
شكرا


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2016)

انا لازم أرد علي شوية حاجات عن الجواز المدني علشان فيه كمية حاجات غير عاديه اتقالت 
هتكلم من واقع المكان اللي انا فيه ، الجواز المدني هو اسمه marriage license ده بيتعمل في محكمه تابعه للمكان اللي انت  بتكون فيه بيقوم بيه موظف حكومي ، بتيجي انت واللي هتتجوزها ومعاكو ال ID بتاعتكو وتمضو وتأخدو عهود الزواج كمان قدام الموظف ، العقد هو واحد مفيهوش اي تغيير ولا إضافات هو template عامله الحكومة كل اللي هيتجوز بيمضي عليه  وهو بس بيقول ان فلان وفلانا متجوزين وده صورتهم وده ال iD بتاعهم وده أمضتهم وده كان يوم كذا بس 
فيه ناس بقا وخصوصا الأغنياء بيبقا عندهم املاك عايزين كل واحد يضمن حقه لو حصل طلاق ، بيعملو حاجة تانيه اسمها prenup agreement بيتكلمو فيه بقا عن الاملاك ومين هياخد ايه في الفلوس لو حصل طلاق ده حاجة وال marriage license المتوحدة علي الكل حاجة تاني خالص 
ممنوع في ال prenup agreement انك تتكلم او تحدد حصانه الأطفال او هيبقو مع مين في حاله الطلاق لانه مش بمزاجك ده يخضع لقانون الولايه او الدولة اللي انت فيها هي اللي بتنظم موضوع الحضانة بين الزوجين بعد الطلاق علي حسب قوانين الطفل في البلد او الولايه 
ممنوع تحدد اي شكل من الشروط علي الطرف الاخر زي مثلا مين هيعمل شغل البيت والكلام ده ممنوع يتكتب 
مفيش عقد جواز او marriage license بيتكتب فيها انا هتجوز مدة سنتين لان زي ما قولت العقد عبارة عن template عامله الدوله مش بمزاجك تشيل وتحط عليه 
لو الدوله او الولايه اللي انت فيها قانونها لا يسمح بال gay marriage او زواج المثليين مينفعش انت بمزاجك كده تاخد صاحبك ولا صاحبتك وتروحو المحكمه  تتجوزو مدني عادي كده ما هو مدني نعمل اللي احنا عايزينه 
لا لازم قانون ال gay marriage يتوافق عليه الاول وديه عمليه تشريع قانون مش علشان حد صحي الصبح عايز يتجوز صاحبه هيروح يتجوز عادي في المحكمه بمزاجه 
لو الدوله قانونها لا يسمح بال gay marriage أصلا وانت روحت علشان تتجوز في المحكمه هيطردوك بره عادي 
مش عارفه ازاي الواحد يتجوز اخته ولا أمه ولا مرات ابوه؟ ده ممنوع أساسا في القانون، دول مش بيتجوزو اولاد العم والخال وبيعتبروه incest وده يعتبر جريمه  معرفش يعني ايه بالعربي ،يبقا ازاي هيسمحو بجواز الاخت والام والام ؟ محسنني انكو بتتكلمو عن جبلايه قرود مش بني آدميين 
الطلاق هيتم بردو في المحكمه زي اي قضيه طلاق والحضانة والمصاريف هيحددها القانون الموجود في البلد مش العقد


----------



## ياسر رشدى (14 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]طيب ...السؤال الأول*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل الزواج المدنى يشترط أن يكون بين ( ذكر وأنثى ) *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا ممكن المثليين زى ما الأهبل أوباما ومحكمته الدستورية ما أقرته ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


من غير كلمة الاهبل عشان التسفيه المسبق حكم المحكمة الدستورية 10 علي 10​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مارس 2016)

[FONT=&quot]*................*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مارس 2016)

[FONT=&quot]*...................*[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2016)

نسيت أقول حاجة إن من  الحاجات الممنوعة في ال prenup agreement بحسب القانون هو اي حاجة تشجع علي الطلاق ، يعني موضوع اني احدد هتجوز كام سنه ده مرفوض حتي في ال prenup agreement


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (14 مارس 2016)

فيه كام موضوع عن الزواج المدنى اسفل موضوعنا ياريت تبصوا عليهم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مارس 2016)

[FONT=&quot]*.................*[/FONT]


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (14 مارس 2016)

هل احد تكرم وقرأ هذا الموضوع المغلق
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=240589


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 مارس 2016)

[FONT=&quot]*..................*[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 مارس 2016)

ياشين العجله
مسحت رد مكرر


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 مارس 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> علما بان للزواج الكنسى شق مسيحى تقوم به الكنيسة ممثلة فيمن يقوم بالزواج سواء خادم للرب أو قس او كاهن
> والشق المدنى يقوم به من قام بالزواج الكنسى المسيحى كموثق لدى مصلحة الاحوال المدنية
> فكده بزواجى الكنسى كسبت معاه المدنى
> ....
> شكرا



ناجح انا قصدي على هذا الكلام اللي تقول فيه
بتزوج كنسي وبوثقه وكسبت معه المدني انا
قلت ان ده بيحصل في مصر كون زواح المسيحي
معترف به ومجرد توثيق زواج في المحكمه لا يعني
انك تجوزت مدني لا انت متزوج على حسب شريعتك
وتوثيقك هو حفظ لحقوقك على حسب شريعتك زي ما المسلمين كمان يجيبون الماذون يتزوجون في البيت وبعدين
يوثقونه في المحكمه  وتنطبق عليه قوانين شريعته ومالوش علاقه بالمدني خالص


----------



## ياسر رشدى (14 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يعنى دخلت فى القيم الدينية أهوه ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]انا عايزك تبعد عنها خالص ...وتكلمنى عن المدنى *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا ( بعض البلدان المدنية ) تمنع ما يُسمى بالزواج المثلى  ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هو ضد الفِطرة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هو ضد الطبيعة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماذا ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


انا باكلمك عن نفسي وبوضحلك انا استنكرت ليه وان دفوعي تعود لاعتقادي الديني

لسبب بسيط جدا ممكن تكون مدنية ولكن غالب مجتمعها يؤمن بكتب تحرم ذلك ..

لكن في بلد علماني صرف وبه كافة طوائف المجتمع ويهاجر اليه من كافة الدول ..

وتتنوع الثقافات بما فيها الثقافات التي قد تكون محرمة للاخرين (في اطار الاحوال الشخصية) .. فانت هنا لست ملزم بتطبيق ماتؤمن انت به علي هذه الفئة حتي لو كان عددها قليل جدا ..

وكما وضحت في ردي علي جرجس ... العقد الكنسي والاسلامي هو في حقيقة الامر عقد مدني محدد الشروط مسبقا ولك ان تقبل او ترفض 

لو قبلت فانت من جماعة المؤمنين ولو رفضت شفلك جماعة توافق هواك ... ايه المشكلة​[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2016)

انا مش فاهمه مين قال انها ابديه؟؟؟ امال اللي بيتطلقو دول بيتطلقو ازاي؟؟؟ 
الدوله بتحاول تحافظ علي الاسرة علشان كده بتمنع اي حاجة تتقاال او تشجع علي الطلاق في ال prenup agreement لان هدف الدوله انها تحافظ علي الاسرة علي فكرة مش تهدمها ومتخليش كل واحد هيقول انا هتجوز سنتين وانا هتجوز 5 وخلاص كده كفايه ، لان ممكن ينتج أطفال عن الجواز ده حتي لو كانو مانعين نفسهم لكن بتحصل ساعات ان الحمل بيحصل حتي لو مانعين ، فالدولة همها الاول كمان تحافظ علي الأطفال بأكبر شكل ممكن ، فمش ممكن تخلي الناس تحدد معاد الطلاق من قبل ما يتجوزو ، ده لو عملو كده احتمال يتحولو لمصحة نفسيه ، ايه اللي جابرك علي الجواز طالما انت داخل بنيه الطلاق؟
الطلاق موجود وبيحصل عادي ومفيش اي مشاكل بيتم في هدوء في اغلب الأوقات وخصوصا لو هما ماضيين علي ال prenup ده مبيبقاش فيه مشكله في توزيع الاملاك لأنهم ماضيين علي كل حاجة من الاول ده لو هما عندهم املاك كتير 
وموضوع الطلاق مش بالتعقيد ده غالبا بيتكتب في الطلب irreconcilable differences يعني خلافات ملهاش حل وبس


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لية تحديد سنوات الزواج مرفوض ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش هو عقد مدنى يخضع لكل بنود المدنية ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لية أعتبره القانون عقد أبدى مُخالفاً لكافة أنواع العقود اللى درسناها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جابها منين .. الأبدية دى ؟!![/FONT]*​[/FONT]



ماهو ابدي ماتنكتب انه ابدي لكن ذا زواج زي زواجاتنا
الواحد مايكتب انها مؤبده بس في نيته كذا الا اذا حصل
الخلاف بعد الزواج القصد ان ما ينكتب في العقد انه ابدي ولا مؤقت[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مارس 2016)

للتوضيح بس علشان انا عرفت اللخبطة جاية منين هو اسمه marriage license ديه تصريح او ترخيص جواز مش بيسموه contract انا بقول عليه عقد بالعربي بس هي ترجمة مش دقيقة 
اللي عقد بقا هو ال prenup agreement وده مش تصريح الجواز ده بيتم العمل بيه بعد الجواز ما يتم


----------



## ohannes (14 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]خيى أوهانس ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا لا أسأل *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عن ( فسخ العقد ) – الطلاق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا أسأل عن أمكانية وضع ( مدة محددة ) للعقد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسوة بالعقود المدنية الأخرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الفارق كبير جداً بين ( الفسخ ) و ( المدة المحددة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]السؤال مرة أخرى :-[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot] هل يمكننى أضافة بند تحديد مدة سريان العقد ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نعم ( أم ) لا ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


سؤال رائع خي عبود
وبدك جون يجاوب عليه بنعم .. او لا
هههههههه
ولو عبود سؤالك ... اعلم الى ما تغمز  .... إليه
وهو خارج الموضوع 
وفينك تفتح موضوع بهذا الخصوص
بفتح انا الموضوع ... وبعزمك كضيف شرف لتكون اول مشارك
ومنها مناخد رايك ... ما رائي عبود في عقود الزواج ... المحددة 
بمدة زمنية ... هل هو شرعي  ام لا
.
.
ولا الك بلاها حتى ما احرجك
وصلت حبيبنا 
قلتلي ... بدك جواب نعم  او لا[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]س ([FONT=&quot]4*​*)*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يُبيح المدنى زواج الرجل من أخته ؟ ..من أمه ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


 لا طبعا 
بالعكس ممنوع زواج من الا قارب المسموح بيهم حتى في الاسلام زواج منهم[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]س ([FONT=&quot]5*​*)*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] القاعدة القانونية لكاااااافة العقود المدنية هى أن ( العقد شريعة المتعاقدين )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فإذا قرر طرفى العقد المدنى فسخه ( أمام القاضى كما تفضلت وقلت )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما هو الأثر المتخلف على كل لآحق بالعقد ( الأولاد ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]هل يُجبر المدنى طرفى العقد بالأنفاق على الأولاد ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا يرميهم فى دار للأيتام واللقُطاء  ( وتبقى مسئولية الدولة ) ؟![/FONT]*​ [/FONT]



طبعا مصلحة العيال فوق كل الاعتبار تجبرهم ينفقون عليهم
عادي زي طلاق بتاعنا بس بتاعنا  الاب مجبور ولو ان الام لو غنيه ومعاها فلوس او تشتغل اوممكن تستنغني عنه لو انه فقير الزواج المدني نفس شي هما الاثنين ينفقون على عيالهم واللي معاه اكثر يدفع للعيال نفقتهم ..صاحبتي مطلقه من رجلها مدني وتاخذ منه فلوس وهي ماتدفع فلس عشان قاعده في البيت ماتشتغل..ترا انا ما اجزم اذا في شي اخر بخصوص النفقه[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (14 مارس 2016)

عبود 
هذه انا جاوبت على كل اسئلتك ايش رايك
تسولف معايا وتخليك 
من ياسر ترا يصدعك خخخ


----------



## ohannes (14 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]س ([FONT=&quot]4*​*)*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يُبيح المدنى زواج الرجل من أخته ؟ ..من أمه ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


...ج...
بدك تحدد نوع المدني
مدني عمارة
مدني مقاولات
مدني على شوكولا مارون غلاسيه​[/FONT]


----------



## ohannes (14 مارس 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا لازم أرد علي شوية حاجات عن الجواز المدني علشان فيه كمية حاجات غير عاديه اتقالت
> هتكلم من واقع المكان اللي انا فيه ، الجواز المدني هو اسمه marriage license ده بيتعمل في محكمه تابعه للمكان اللي انت  بتكون فيه بيقوم بيه موظف حكومي ، بتيجي انت واللي هتتجوزها ومعاكو ال ID بتاعتكو وتمضو وتأخدو عهود الزواج كمان قدام الموظف ، العقد هو واحد مفيهوش اي تغيير ولا إضافات هو template عامله الحكومة كل اللي هيتجوز بيمضي عليه  وهو بس بيقول ان فلان وفلانا متجوزين وده صورتهم وده ال iD بتاعهم وده أمضتهم وده كان يوم كذا بس
> فيه ناس بقا وخصوصا الأغنياء بيبقا عندهم املاك عايزين كل واحد يضمن حقه لو حصل طلاق ، بيعملو حاجة تانيه اسمها prenup agreement بيتكلمو فيه بقا عن الاملاك ومين هياخد ايه في الفلوس لو حصل طلاق ده حاجة وال marriage license المتوحدة علي الكل حاجة تاني خالص
> ممنوع في ال prenup agreement انك تتكلم او تحدد حصانه الأطفال او هيبقو مع مين في حاله الطلاق لانه مش بمزاجك ده يخضع لقانون الولايه او الدولة اللي انت فيها هي اللي بتنظم موضوع الحضانة بين الزوجين بعد الطلاق علي حسب قوانين الطفل في البلد او الولايه
> ...


شكرآ لمشاركتك
محبتي واحترامي لك 
اسعدني تواجدك ضمن الموضوع واضافتك القيمة
نورتي المنتدى


----------



## ohannes (14 مارس 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> بما اننا فى منتدى مسيحى ساستخدم  الكنسى المسيحى
> افضل الزواج الكنسى المسيحى
> لانه يتم وفقا لكلمة الله ولا يتم حسب الاهواء ووجود الكنيسة فى الزواج لمن يحب الرب وكلمته يحافظ على المعنى الالهى للزواج
> علما بان للزواج الكنسى شق مسيحى تقوم به الكنيسة ممثلة فيمن يقوم بالزواج سواء خادم للرب أو قس او كاهن
> ...


مشاركة قيمة ..وضعت بموضوعية
احترامي وتقديري 
جون


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 مارس 2016)

عندي كلام ابغي اقوله للي يقولون القانون مايطبق بالعافيه بالعكس كل القوانين تطبق وبالعافيه تاخذ مكان بعض سواء كانت من مصلحة الشعب او بدون مصلحته
مثال قبل التشريع زواج المدني في الدول الغربيه كان المعترف بيع هو الزواج الديني المسيحي..لما تم الاعتراف بالمدني لماذا تم الالغاء باعتراف زواج الديني؟مش كان لازم القانون يساوي بين المواطن الراغب بزواج تحت التشريع المدني والديني بقبول زيجة كلاهما وتوثيقه ذاك على حسب شريعته وهذا على حسب المدني؟ يقال الجواب هو ان الزواج المدني وجد لتخلص من الديني وعلى مدى سنين اخذ اشكال وبالتدريج الى ان اصبح بالشكل الحالي واصبح الوحيد المعترف بيه واللي يبغي يتزوج ديني بدون مايقدم على المدني تضيع حقوقه ..طب هنا فين احترام العلمانيه للحريات الشخصيه ؟طيب فين احترام مشاعر الشخص هذا اللي مايبغي يوقع على شي مخالف على شريعته حتى لو انتم شايفينه متخلف 
الجواب عشان يتساوون المواطنين قدام القانون لازم الغاء الديني اللي يفرق بينهم طيب كلام جميل ويلعب على ذاك الوتر العاطفي لكن السؤال من الاقدم ذا المستحدث ولا ذاك القديم اللي قايم على اساس تشريع ديني فين احترام ممارسة الدينيه  المهم يجيك 
واحد يحسب انه متنور ومتطور ومفكر وتبارك الله ماله شبيه بين البشر << انا منهم خخخ ويجيك يقولك لازم نشرع المدني جنب الديني عشان 
مانفرق بين الناس اذا الدول الغربيه ماقدرت تحافظ على هذالمعادله والغت واحد على حساب الاخر تبغي ذي الشعوب الهاربه من التاريخ الخارجه من المجره الكونيه العايشه في عصور الغابره 
تستوعب الغاء قوانينهم واحلال واحد ثاني مكانها بحجة المساواه بينهم والله ان هذا الامر لبعيد ياحبايب
رحم الله امرؤا عرف تفكير شعوبه واكبر دليل في ذا الوقت اخر ليل وفي ذا القرن احنا قاعدين نتكلم اشلون نتزوج واشلون نتطلق وغيرنا يعيشون مع بعض بدون زواج اصلا


----------



## paul iraqe (15 مارس 2016)

نعم انا افضل الزواج الكنسي حتى لو كنت اعيش في امريكا

لان الزواج الكنسي يشمل البركة والتقديس وفيه ضوابط كثيرة تجعل الزواج اكثر من عملية ارتباط بين رجل وامراة

اعطاه قيمة معنوية وروحية وهذه لن اجدها في كل القوانين المدنية 
والتي تكون مطاطة  وكل يوم فيه تغيير واخطاء كبيرة وكثيرة


----------



## soul & life (15 مارس 2016)

انا بصراحة  مش بستحب الزواج المدنى وبالنسبة ليا كمسيحية ارزوثوكسية بعترف بالزواج اللى فى الكنيسة وبيتممه الكاهن ويكون العريس والعروسة واقفين امام ربنا وبيتم الزواج بصلواتك وايات مقدسة 
الزواج بالنسبة لينا كمسحيين رباط مقدس وعلشان يكون رباط مقدس وننفذ اللى قاله ربنا فى الانجيل و يصبحوا واحد لازم ده يتم فى مكان مقدس  غير كده بيكون عقد بيع وشرا 
وبيحددوا الشروط وشكل العقد !


----------



## ohannes (15 مارس 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> عندي كلام ابغي اقوله للي يقولون القانون مايطبق بالعافيه بالعكس كل القوانين تطبق وبالعافيه تاخذ مكان بعض سواء كانت من مصلحة الشعب او بدون مصلحته
> مثال قبل التشريع زواج المدني في الدول الغربيه كان المعترف بيع هو الزواج الديني المسيحي..لما تم الاعتراف بالمدني لماذا تم الالغاء باعتراف زواج الديني؟مش كان لازم القانون يساوي بين المواطن الراغب بزواج تحت التشريع المدني والديني بقبول زيجة كلاهما وتوثيقه ذاك على حسب شريعته وهذا على حسب المدني؟ يقال الجواب هو ان الزواج المدني وجد لتخلص من الديني وعلى مدى سنين اخذ اشكال وبالتدريج الى ان اصبح بالشكل الحالي واصبح الوحيد المعترف بيه واللي يبغي يتزوج ديني بدون مايقدم على المدني تضيع حقوقه ..طب هنا فين احترام العلمانيه للحريات الشخصيه ؟طيب فين احترام مشاعر الشخص هذا اللي مايبغي يوقع على شي مخالف على شريعته حتى لو انتم شايفينه متخلف
> الجواب عشان يتساوون المواطنين قدام القانون لازم الغاء الديني اللي يفرق بينهم طيب كلام جميل ويلعب على ذاك الوتر العاطفي لكن السؤال من الاقدم ذا المستحدث ولا ذاك القديم اللي قايم على اساس تشريع ديني فين احترام ممارسة الدينيه  المهم يجيك
> واحد يحسب انه متنور ومتطور ومفكر وتبارك الله ماله شبيه بين البشر << انا منهم خخخ ويجيك يقولك لازم نشرع المدني جنب الديني عشان
> ...


كل الشكر لمشاركتك وابداء رايك
هيفا .. نورتي الموضوع
تحياتي و احترامي


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (15 مارس 2016)

> نعم انا افضل الزواج الكنسي حتى لو كنت اعيش في امريكا
> 
> لان الزواج الكنسي يشمل البركة والتقديس وفيه ضوابط كثيرة تجعل الزواج اكثر من عملية ارتباط بين رجل وامراة
> 
> ...





> روح وحياة
> soul & lif
> انا بصراحة مش بستحب الزواج المدنى وبالنسبة ليا كمسيحية ارزوثوكسية بعترف بالزواج اللى فى الكنيسة وبيتممه الكاهن ويكون العريس والعروسة واقفين امام ربنا وبيتم الزواج بصلواتك وايات مقدسة
> الزواج بالنسبة لينا كمسحيين رباط مقدس وعلشان يكون رباط مقدس وننفذ اللى قاله ربنا فى الانجيل و يصبحوا واحد لازم ده يتم فى مكان مقدس غير كده بيكون عقد بيع وشرا
> وبيحددوا الشروط وشكل العقد !



اتفق معكما كل الاتفاق كما اخذ آدم حواء من يد الرب الاله لابد وان نتخذ زوجاتنا أو ازواجنا من يد الرب عبر كنيسته وان يكون هناك التسليم
من يد الوالدين ومن يد القسيس أو الكاهن او خدام الرب بكل هيبة ووقار
شكرا


----------



## ohannes (15 مارس 2016)

ترقبو رئي جون مساءآ
 وشكرآ​


----------



## soul & life (15 مارس 2016)

مترقبين


----------



## grges monir (15 مارس 2016)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> كلام سليم ... لكن نفرض ان جميع البنود التي ستذكر في العقد المدني هي بنود موافقة للعقد الكنسي ، هل هنا لن نطلق عليه عقد مدني (طالما لم يخالف القوانين والحريات الخاصة)
> 
> في الواقع هو عقد مدني .. وليس عقد كنسي
> وكل مافي الامر انه تم وضع الشروط التي وافق عليها الطرفان بما يتوائم مع شروط شعب الكنيسة الارثوذكسية ...
> ...


ناقصك بس حتة صغيرة ياسر وهى جوهر الموضوع كلة
الزواج المسيحى حسب ايماننا واعتقادنا ان المسيح يكلل هذا الزواج عن طريق حلول الروح القدس علية اثناء الصلاة امام الهيكل داخل الكنيسة
بدون هذة الطقوس لا  زواج مسيحى حتى لو كتبت الانجيل كلة فى عقد مدنى
فى الكنيسة يسمى سر الزواج اى  شىء مقدس يتوجب صلا ة معينة لاتمامة


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> ناقصك بس حتة صغيرة ياسر وهى جوهر الموضوع كلة
> الزواج المسيحى حسب ايماننا واعتقادنا ان المسيح يكلل هذا الزواج عن طريق حلول الروح القدس علية اثناء الصلاة امام الهيكل داخل الكنيسة
> بدون هذة الطقوس لا  زواج مسيحى حتى لو كتبت الانجيل كلة فى عقد مدنى
> فى الكنيسة يسمى سر الزواج اى  شىء مقدس يتوجب صلا ة معينة لاتمامة


الطقوس ليس لها علاقة بالعقود .. اعمل اللي انت عايزه .. ارقص غني افرح هلل الخ 
العقد هو الاثر القانوني المُنشأ او المترتب علي بنود العقد امام الدولة :flowers:​


----------



## grges monir (15 مارس 2016)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> الطقوس ليس لها علاقة بالعقود .. اعمل اللي انت عايزه .. ارقص غني افرح هلل الخ
> العقد هو الاثر القانوني المُنشأ او المترتب علي بنود العقد امام الدولة :flowers:​


برضة مش واصلة  ليك يا عم ياسر
حتى لو كان الزواج داخل الكنيسة العقد بيتوثق فى الشهر العقارى دة طبيعى
لكن ان يتم الزواج خارج الكنيسة فهو زواج قانونى بحكم الاوراق وليس زواج كنسى تعتمدة فى الاخر من الدولة بعد اتمامة داخلها


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> برضة مش واصلة  ليك يا عم ياسر
> حتى لو كان الزواج داخل الكنيسة العقد بيتوثق فى الشهر العقارى دة طبيعى
> لكن ان يتم الزواج خارج الكنيسة فهو زواج قانونى بحكم الاوراق وليس زواج كنسى تعتمدة فى الاخر من الدولة بعد اتمامة داخلها


ياعمنا سواء داخل الكنيسة او خارج الكنيسة اسمه عقد  .. 
وفي جميع الحالات بيترتب علي العقد اثار قانونية سواء كان داخل الكنيسة او خارجها يعني الاتنين قانوني ... الطقوس دي بينك وبين الكنيسة تصلي تفرح تقعد في الكوشة انت حر

يعني عايز الكنيسة هي اللي تكتبه مش هاتفرق في تعريف العقد .. حط البنود او الكلمات اللي تناسب دينك او طائفتك او مذهبك .. في الاخر اسمه عقد مدني​


----------



## grges monir (15 مارس 2016)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> ياعمنا سواء داخل الكنيسة او خارج الكنيسة اسمه عقد  ..
> وفي جميع الحالات بيترتب علي العقد اثار قانونية سواء كان داخل الكنيسة او خارجها يعني الاتنين قانوني ... الطقوس دي بينك وبين الكنيسة تصلي تفرح تقعد في الكوشة انت حر
> 
> يعني عايز الكنيسة هي اللي تكتبه مش هاتفرق في تعريف العقد .. حط البنود او الكلمات اللي تناسب دينك او طائفتك او مذهبك .. في الاخر اسمه عقد مدني​


انا بدات اتعصب خاف منى بقى
 هوريك  اقتباس منك تقريبا كدة يخلص الحتة دى


> لو قبلت فانت من جماعة المؤمنين ولو رفضت شفلك جماعة توافق هواك ... ايه المشكلة


دى خلاصة الكلام
مش عاجبك الكنيسة خلاص شوف مكان يناسب مزاجك غيرها بس مترجعش بعد متعمل كدة وتقول انا كنيستى دى
يعنى ميزعلش لو معرفش يتناول فيها 
لانة كدة كسر قوانينها
ودة الخلاف اللى قائم بين الكنيسة ومجموعة اطلقت او تجوزت مدنى وعاوزة تقول للكنيسة احنا بالعافية جوة
ازاى يا عم


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> انا بدات اتعصب خاف منى بقى
> هوريك  اقتباس منك تقريبا كدة يخلص الحتة دى
> 
> دى خلاصة الكلام
> ...


انا خفت جدا .. بس كده الله ينور عليك الاقتباس هوه الخلاصة .. موضوع اعتراف الكنيسة بالعقد ده شئ لا علاقة له بالقانون .. 

يعني لو واحد اتجوز خارج الكنيسة زي مانت قلت كده وبعدين عايز يخش ... يبقي يقابلني ويشوف مين الاب اللي هايقبله 

زي كده الاب لما يغضب علي بنته اللي اتجوزت من وراه ويحلف يمين تلاتة ماهي معتبة باب بيته .. هل ده ليه علاقة بالعقد او ليه مردود قانوني ... ابدا 

انما لو كان حاضر ورافع راسه وسط المعازيم .. البيت هايبقي مفتوح لها وتشرف في اي وقت

وفي الحالتين العقد مدني وقانوني وصحيح ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 مارس 2016)

................


----------



## ohannes (15 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بما أن الأمر كذلك ... يبقى أختار الزواج حسب الشريعة الأسلامية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كامل كوووومبليت*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot] ...
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]ومش محتاج أستجدى حلول من برة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]منور ..[/FONT]*​:flowers:​[/FONT]


س3 س4 س5 
مدني ... مع الغاء كلمة زواج
تصبح مدني غير محددة ... وتصلح لاي شيئ
مدني
اكيد اكيد لم يسقط عبارة ... الزواج... سهوآ خي عبود
من المشاركة
.
.
منور ومميز كالعادة[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (15 مارس 2016)

> انما لو كان حاضر ورافع راسه وسط المعازيم .. البيت هايبقي مفتوح لها وتشرف في اي وقت
> 
> وفي الحالتين العقد مدني وقانوني وصحيح


صحيح من الناحية القانونية وليس الروحية ودة الاهم
كمان صاحب البيت هنا مش شخص دة ربنا
يعنى المفروض الانسان الل غلط هو اللى يرجع ربنا يبعتلة رسايل زيى علامات كدة يعرفة ان كدة غلط 
ودة اللى منغص عيشة اللى اتجووا برة حاسين انهم غلطوا وعاوزين الكنيسة تقبلهم بوضعهم دة عشان يريحوا ضميرهم او بالاخص تبكيت الروح القدس ليهم اللى اتخذوة اثناء المعمودية ودة جنب روجى بحت مش هيوصلك ابدا ياسر لانها مشاعر واحاسيس  لااشياء مادية
بس عشان الانسان حر تماما صاحب البيت ميقدرش يجيبة بالعافية او يمسك العصاية من النص ويعديها مفيهاش رمادى دى يابيض يا اسود


----------



## Desert Rose (15 مارس 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> عندي كلام ابغي اقوله للي يقولون القانون مايطبق بالعافيه بالعكس كل القوانين تطبق وبالعافيه تاخذ مكان بعض سواء كانت من مصلحة الشعب او بدون مصلحته
> مثال قبل التشريع زواج المدني في الدول الغربيه كان المعترف بيع هو الزواج الديني المسيحي..لما تم الاعتراف بالمدني لماذا تم الالغاء باعتراف زواج الديني؟مش كان لازم القانون يساوي بين المواطن الراغب بزواج تحت التشريع المدني والديني بقبول زيجة كلاهما وتوثيقه ذاك على حسب شريعته وهذا على حسب المدني؟ يقال الجواب هو ان الزواج المدني وجد لتخلص من الديني وعلى مدى سنين اخذ اشكال وبالتدريج الى ان اصبح بالشكل الحالي واصبح الوحيد المعترف بيه واللي يبغي يتزوج ديني بدون مايقدم على المدني تضيع حقوقه ..طب هنا فين احترام العلمانيه للحريات الشخصيه ؟طيب فين احترام مشاعر الشخص هذا اللي مايبغي يوقع على شي مخالف على شريعته حتى لو انتم شايفينه متخلف
> الجواب عشان يتساوون المواطنين قدام القانون لازم الغاء الديني اللي يفرق بينهم طيب كلام جميل ويلعب على ذاك الوتر العاطفي لكن السؤال من الاقدم ذا المستحدث ولا ذاك القديم اللي قايم على اساس تشريع ديني فين احترام ممارسة الدينيه  المهم يجيك
> واحد يحسب انه متنور ومتطور ومفكر وتبارك الله ماله شبيه بين البشر << انا منهم خخخ ويجيك يقولك لازم نشرع المدني جنب الديني عشان
> ...



معلش انا هختلف معاكي 
هي الدوله هنا مش بتعترف بورقة غير بورقة المحكمه ، لكن ده مش معناه انك متعمليش فرحك في الكنيسة زي ما إنتي عايزه او تكتبي الكتاب في الجامع زي ما إنتي عايزة محدش هيمنعك من ده ، الفرق ان سلطه عقد الجواز مش مع قسيس الكنيسة ولا مع المأذون ، اقصد العقد اللي معترف بيه قدام الدوله ، لكن إنتي ممكن تعملي المراسم زي ما إنتي عايزه في الجامع في الكنيسة حسب شريعتك زي ما إنتي عايزة ، وعلي فكرة علي الرغم من ان عقود الكنيسة مش معترف بيها قدام الدوله الا ان الكنائس بردو بتعمل زي عقد او استمارة بيمضي عليها اللي هيتجوزو بس علشان to keep record للناس اللي اتجوزت فيها
وكمان هنا المسلمين بيكتبو الكتاب في الجامع عادي  
انا شايفه انه حتي لو أتعمل قانون زواج مدني لغير المسلمين في مصر زي ما هو معمول في ماليزيا هيحل مشاكل كتير جدا للمسيحيين بدل ما هما بيضغطو علي الكنيسة والكنيسة تضطر تطلع قوانين جديده كل شويه للطلاق، ده مش صح 
الأفضل ان الكنيسة تطلع نفسها من الضغط ده كله وتنفذ الكتاب زي ما هو للي عايز ينفذ الكتاب 
ووجود قانون زواج مدني مش هيأثر علي الزواج الديني ، يعني الاتنين يبقو موجودين


----------



## Desert Rose (15 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> ازاى بقى دى
> طيب قبل مناقشك
> عاوز اعرف اية مفهوم الزواج الكنسى والمدنى عندك



آسفة ياجرجس لسه واخدة بالي من سؤالك ، مش عارفه كان غطسان في نص الصفحة ههههه 
طيب فيه فرق بين انا بفضل ايه شخصيا لنفسي يعني وبين المصلحة العامه 
اللي انا بفضله لنفسي مقدرش افرضه علي غيري 
انا شخصيا هعمل الفرح في الكنيسة عادي ، وهنا الدوله مش بتعترف غير بورقة المحكمه ، بس ده مش معناه انها بتمنعك تعمل فرحك وطقوسك في الكنيسة او الجامع زي ما انت عايز ، بس الفرق ان ورقه الجواز مش بتخرج من الكنيسة ولا حتي الطلاق كله تبع المحكمه 
طيب لما انا قولت معنديش تفضيل ، مش بتكلم عن رأيي الشخصي او اللي انا هعمله في حياتي الشخصية ، بتكلم عن المصلحة العامه 
ليه بقا مصلحة عامه؟ 
ماليزيا عندها قانون جواز مدني لغير المسلمين ، يعني المسلمين مينفعش يستخدموه 
بصراحة ريحت دماغها وريحت دماغ المسيحيين اللي هناك 
لان احنا أكيد متفقين ان بحسب الكتاب المقدس مفيش طلاق الا الزني ،اي سبب تاني لا يمكن تلاقيه في الكتاب 
الكنيسه كانت رافضه انها تخضع لضغط الناس وتعمل قوانين جديده، وده كان موقف صح منها لان وطيفه الكنيسه انها تنفذ الكتاب زي ما هو 
بعد كده فجأة نلاقيهم مطلعين القانون الجديد ده ، يعني بعد الرفض ده كله راحو مطلعين القانون في الاخر؟ انت متخيل المنظر ؟ ديه مش حاجة كويسه ياجرجس ، موقف الكنيسه مش كويس ، وانا مش بتكلم بس عن ان الأسباب مش كتابيه، لا الموقف نفسه انها كانت رافضه تماما في الاول وبعدين وافقت ده موقف مش حلو 
واوعي تتخيل ان الموضوع هيوقف علي كده ، لا صدقني بعد كام سنه هتلاقي ناس تانيه طالعه تضغط بردو علي الكنيسة لأسباب تانيه للطلاق، ما هي الأسباب مش هتنتهي عند الناس ، وتلاقي الاعلام يهيص بقا زي ما كان هايص ويضغطو علي الكنيسة ، طيب وبعدين؟ هنوصل لفين يعني بعد كده؟ الناس مبقتش تسكت زي زمان ياجرجس 
يبقا الأفضل ايه؟ الكنيسة تطلع من ده كله وتقول انا بنفذ الكتاب اللي عايز يتجوز تحت الكنيسة وقوانينها اهلًا وسهلا، اللي عايز يتجوز ويطلق مدني يتعامل بقا مع الدوله


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> صحيح من الناحية القانونية وليس الروحية ودة الاهم
> كمان صاحب البيت هنا مش شخص دة ربنا
> يعنى المفروض الانسان الل غلط هو اللى يرجع ربنا يبعتلة رسايل زيى علامات كدة يعرفة ان كدة غلط
> ودة اللى منغص عيشة اللى اتجووا برة حاسين انهم غلطوا وعاوزين الكنيسة تقبلهم بوضعهم دة عشان يريحوا ضميرهم او بالاخص تبكيت الروح القدس ليهم اللى اتخذوة اثناء المعمودية ودة جنب روجى بحت مش هيوصلك ابدا ياسر لانها مشاعر واحاسيس  لااشياء مادية
> بس عشان الانسان حر تماما صاحب البيت ميقدرش يجيبة بالعافية او يمسك العصاية من النص ويعديها مفيهاش رمادى دى يابيض يا اسود


ياجرجس انا ماليش علاقة بموضوع الروحية ده ..
انا بقول ان اي زواج موثق هو زواج مدني لانه بعقد مدني
ويخضع لقوانين الدولة وإلا تعد الاثار القانونية المترتبة عليه باطلة 

اما موضوع الطقوس والاعتقادات الروحية والحالة النفسية خليها بينك وبين طايفتك الدولة مالهاش دعوة .. ده اولا

ثانيا مثال علي ايهما يسود
الدول الغربية وامريكا معندهمش قوانين تسمح بالتعدد .. تمام

مع ان انا عندي هنا في البلاد العربية مباح الزواج من اكثر من زوجة ..

يعني انا لو هاجرت وتزوجت بره تلات نسوان بعقد مدني موثق لكل واحدة .. هايتقبض عليا وهتحاكم واتسجن وادفع غرامة دا غير الجرسة .. مع ان ديني يسمح بكده

ها أعمل ايه هنا بقي !!

اللي عايز اقوله ان الزواج امام الدولة هو الزواج المعترف بيه حتي لو لم يلبي متطلبات مذهبك لانه هو اللي بيترتب عليه الاثر القانوني ولو حدث وتزوجت بما يوافق مذهبك ولا يوافق قوانين الدولة سيكون عقدك لاغي وتصبح العلاقة لايترتب عليها اي اثار قانونية ، اي علاقة زنا امام الدولة وليعاذوا بالله

عشان كده انا بعترض علي اسم الموضوع لان الزواج الذي يطلق عليه ديني هو دائما زواج مدني في حقيقة الامر وتوضع فيه بنود الطائفة طالما القانون يسمح بها والا يعد العقد باطلا امام الدولة ولكن العكس غير صحيح

نلخص الكلام في جملة مفيدة

كل زواج ديني معترف به من الدولة هو بالضرورة زواج مدني والعكس غير صحيح​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 مارس 2016)

عارفه ياروز عارفه ان ممكن اتجوز مدني وبعد كده
اتزوج في المسجد او الكنيسه او على سطح بيتنا
محدش له عندي حاجه..محدش هيقول لا ..لكن رسميا
وقدام الدوله ونفسي ف انا متزوجه وفقا لتشريع المدني
واللي يسري عليا هو القانون ده مش غيره وبالتالي الجواز
الديني مع تشريعاته مجرد صوره انا عملتها واقنعتها مع نفسي بس مالوش لازمه او سيطره عليا المهم هنا اللي عايز يتجوز مدني وكده هو حر وهتسري عليه القوانين المدني واللي عايز بقى يتجوز ديني وتسري عليه قوانين تشريعاته الدينيه يعمل ايه؟


----------



## سهيله (16 مارس 2016)

سلام ونعمه لكل اخوانى واخواتى
الموضوع شيق
ولكن يبقى هنا سؤال كيف يتزوج المسيحى من مسلمه وكذلك مسلم من مسيحيه 
يتم ذلك من خلال المحكمه ويكون زواج مدنى
لا يخضع للقوانين الكنسيه او الاسلاميه
بل يحكمهم قانون البلده التى يعيشون فيها 
وانا ارى فى ذلك حرية مطلقه مع احترامى الشديد لكل اعضاء الكنيسه والمسجد
لاننا لو رجعنا لقوانين واعراف اسلاميه ستمنع المسلمه من الزواج من غير المسلم
وهذا قد يكون فيه قهر لها كما ان الزواج المدنى غالبا ما يتم عن حب ينتج عنه استمرار وصبر على كل ما هو صعب


----------



## ohannes (16 مارس 2016)

في البداية كل الشكر لكل من ابدى رايه في الموضوع
نقاشات وحوارات مشاركات متميزة من اعضاء مميزين 
ضمن منتدى مميز ومحترم
السؤال برمج بطريقة لاحاء لقارى الموضوع
بان هناك تعارض بين الزواج المدني والديني
مع تغييب ... عبارة الكنسي
-----------------
معظم الاعضاء المسيحيين المشاركين 
كانت توجهاتهم نحو الزواج الكنسي
اكيد اكيد يعارضون بشدة الزواج المدني
بل شك  ... ويعتبرونه بدعة غربية معاصرة
لا تمت للمسيحية بصلة لا من قريب ولا من بعيد
-----------------
الزواج المدني يساء فهمه ويعتبر بانه زواج  ... غير مسيحي ...وهذا غير صحيح 
رجل وامراه مسيحيين ومؤمنين بتعاليم سيد المسيح لو تزوجا زواج مدني
وهنا اشدد ( بتعاليم سيد المسيح )
فهو زواج ... مسيحي
----------------
وبل دعوني اذهب ... الى ابعد من ذلك 
لو ان اثنين مؤمنون رجل وامراة بتعليم سيد المسيح 
وتزوجا ...  بدون احتفالات دينية ... وبدون زواج مدني
يعتبر زواجهم ... زواج مسيحي
واركز هنا ... مؤمنون بتعاليم سيد المسيح ..و.. الزواج كارتباط  ابدي
-----------------
ولكن قد يسال البعض على ماذا استند جون على البندين السابقين
حسنآ المسيحيون الاوائل التي ولدت في عائلات مؤمنة مسيحية كانو بتزوجون
......... مدنيآ .......... لاكثر من اربعمائة سنة  اي حتى القرن الرابع الميلادى
وبدون احتفالات دينية خاصة  او طقس خاص
حتى ان اباء الكنسية  لم يتكلمو كثيرآ عن الزواج
-------------------
ومن المفيد ان اذكران تقاليد الرسل تذكر ... الزواج ...
عدة مرات كزواج ( قانوني )
في اشارة صريحة الى ان الزواج كان بحسب القانون .... الروماني .... وذلك دون اي ذكر لطقس كنسي خاص بالزواج
.
جون ​


----------



## soul & life (16 مارس 2016)

سهيله قال:


> سلام ونعمه لكل اخوانى واخواتى
> الموضوع شيق
> ولكن يبقى هنا سؤال كيف يتزوج المسيحى من مسلمه وكذلك مسلم من مسيحيه
> يتم ذلك من خلال المحكمه ويكون زواج مدنى
> ...



فى المسيحية مفيش حاجة اسمها زواج مسيحى من مسلمة او مسلم من مسيحية لان ده بيعتبر زنى  اى كان بقا شكل الزواج  الاثنين لازم يكونوا مسيحيين


----------



## soul & life (16 مارس 2016)

وبل دعوني اذهب ... الى ابعد من ذلك 
لو ان اثنين مؤمنون رجل وامراة بتعليم سيد المسيح 
وتزوجا ... بدون احتفالات دينية ... وبدون زواج مدني
يعتبر زواجهم ... زواج مسيحي
واركز هنا ... مؤمنون بتعاليم سيد المسيح ..و.. الزواج كارتباط ابدي

مفهمتش هنا تقصد ايه يعنى ازاى بدون احتفالات دينية ؟؟؟؟؟
ياعدوا مع بعض كده ويتفقوا هنتجوز  يصبحوا متزوجين ؟؟؟؟


----------



## grges monir (16 مارس 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> آسفة ياجرجس لسه واخدة بالي من سؤالك ، مش عارفه كان غطسان في نص الصفحة ههههه
> طيب فيه فرق بين انا بفضل ايه شخصيا لنفسي يعني وبين المصلحة العامه
> اللي انا بفضله لنفسي مقدرش افرضه علي غيري
> انا شخصيا هعمل الفرح في الكنيسة عادي ، وهنا الدوله مش بتعترف غير بورقة المحكمه ، بس ده مش معناه انها بتمنعك تعمل فرحك وطقوسك في الكنيسة او الجامع زي ما انت عايز ، بس الفرق ان ورقه الجواز مش بتخرج من الكنيسة ولا حتي الطلاق كله تبع المحكمه
> ...


اهلا روز
ولا يهمك 
اللى مش واصل ياروز ان العقد بيتوثق فى المحكمة ودة مش اختيار
الجواز جوة الكنيسة لا يعنى ان الكنيسة هطلعلك عقد عليه ختم الكنيسة ولو اتجوز مدنى هيبقى عقد مختوم  من الدولة
جوهر القضية ان الكنيسة لها قوانينها الخاصة بالزواج مستمدة من الانجيل وعلى فكرة القانون المدنى متصل فكريا وتشريعيا بالشرائع يعنى مش كل واحد فى حتة
يعنى مثلا هل الجواز المدنى يسمح بزواج مسيحى من مسلمة لا طبعا
لان الشريعة الاسلامية ضد هذا
مال الشريعة بقى هنا والجواز المدنى 
نيجى لاعمق من كدة 
اتنين مسيحين اتجوزا مدنى
اوك براحتهم بس ميقولوش ان دة جواز كنسى وعاوزين الكنيسة تقول  ورانا اميين
انت اتجوزت برة براحتك متفرضش على الكنيسة  انها تعملك جواز كنسى
راح الجواز دة مستمرش وطلق مدنى
يروح للكنيسة لية  ويقولها ادينى ورقة انك موافقة على الطلاق دة
ياعم انت مالك بالكنيسة دلوقت
شوف مين متفق معاك فى فكرك دة وموافق انة يتجوز منك مدنى
المعضلة هنا يا روز
ان 99% من اللى بيطلق  مدنى مش بيلاقى بديل مدنى لية بالساهل
لاننا كشرقييييين متنمين جداااااااااااا لكنائسنا 
عشان كدة لو دخل اى بيت لاى عروسة هترفضة رفضا باتا انة عمل كدة 
 يعنى من الاخر هتجوز مدنى انت حر بس ملكش دعوة بقى الكنيسة ترفض او تقبل
انت حبيت تبقى برة براحتك 
وصلت


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (16 مارس 2016)

soul & life قال:


> وبل دعوني اذهب ... الى ابعد من ذلك
> لو ان اثنين مؤمنون رجل وامراة بتعليم سيد المسيح
> وتزوجا ... بدون احتفالات دينية ... وبدون زواج مدني
> يعتبر زواجهم ... زواج مسيحي
> ...


المؤمن بالمسيح هايروح للمسيح فى كنيسته
وعلى فكرة فى بلادنا من يرضى بالزواج المدنى
اما لديه مشكلة عائلية ...هربان من عدم رضى عائلته أو عائلته
او
عنده مشكلة كنسية
...
لو كل منا سأل لنفسه السؤال
ايهما تفضل لابنك او بنتك الزواج الكنسى ام المدنى؟
اعتقد الاغلبية العظمى
ستفضل الكنسى الذى يتم بيد خدام الرب من القسوس او الكهنة او خدام الانجيل والذين يقومون بدور الموثق المعتمد لدى الحكومة
وللعلم
ليس كل كاهن او قسيس او خادم يقوم بالزواج لان ليس لديه دفتر لعقود الزواج
وان قام وديا بالزواج سيلجأ للكاهن او القسيس المعتمد موثقا لدى الحكومة لاكمال الاوارق
وهذا حدث مع كثيرين وانا شاهد على ذلك ومن يتشكك فليسأل
كهنة أو قسوس عن ذلك
الشق الكنسى فى الصلاة أو الاحتفال بالكنيسة ولدى الكنائس الارثوذكسية عقد المطرانية كما وضعت لكم صورة منه
الشق الحكومى او المدنى او التوثيقى يقوم به الكاهن او القسيس او الخادم المعتمد موثقا لدى الحكومة
شكرا


----------



## ياسر رشدى (16 مارس 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> الشق الكنسى فى الصلاة أو الاحتفال بالكنيسة ولدى الكنائس الارثوذكسية عقد المطرانية كما وضعت لكم صورة منه
> الشق الحكومى او المدنى او التوثيقى يقوم به الكاهن او القسيس او الخادم المعتمد موثقا لدى الحكومة
> شكرا


الله ينور عليك .. بس كان ليه سؤال
هل فيه رسوم تدفع للكاهن المعتمد لدي الدولة (غير رسوم تسجيل العقد لدي الدولة)
وهل الكاهن بيورد الرسوم دي للكنيسة ولا بتبقي وهبته وبياخدها في جيبه !!

وهل ممكن اعطاء الكاهن مبلغ ليه هو شخصيا خارج الاتنين !!​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (16 مارس 2016)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> الله ينور عليك .. بس كان ليه سؤال
> هل فيه رسوم تدفع للكاهن المعتمد لدي الدولة (غير رسوم تسجيل العقد لدي الدولة)
> وهل الكاهن بيورد الرسوم دي للكنيسة ولا بتبقي وهبته وبياخدها في جيبه !!
> 
> وهل ممكن اعطاء الكاهن مبلغ ليه هو شخصيا خارج الاتنين !!​



فيه رسوم بتدفع للدولة هذه يعرفها الموثق
رسوم توثيق ورسوم اخرى
ومن يقدم يقدم حسب مقدرته وتختلف من شخص ل شخص
ومن منطقة ل منطقة
....
(شكلك عاوز تعرف سر المهنة)
تقريبا فى المناطق الشعبية 300 جنيه  أو ازيد شويةللتوثيق
تقديرية..  تراوحية
وبلاش( يأخدها فى جيبه) علشان ثقيلة شوية


----------



## ياسر رشدى (16 مارس 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> فيه رسوم بتدفع للدولة هذه يعرفها الموثق
> رسوم توثيق ورسوم اخرى
> ومن يقدم يقدم حسب مقدرته وتختلف من شخص ل شخص
> ومن منطقة ل منطقة
> ...


اسف جدا ... مش قصدي فعلا واعتبر السؤال عن مأذون مسلم وهوه اللي بيضربها في جيبه .. او عني شخصيا وبضربها في جيبي .. (ياريت كنت طلعت مأذون هههههه شغلانة جميلة وكلها فرح وسرور)

300 جنيه !!!!!! ...يابلاش فعلا :flowers:
مجاوبتنيش .. هل فيه جزء بيروح للكنيسة ولا كل الوهبة للكاهن ؟ انا هنا ماليش دعوة برسوم الدولة​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (16 مارس 2016)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> اسف جدا ... مش قصدي فعلا واعتبر السؤال عن مأذون مسلم وهوه اللي بيضربها في جيبه .. او عني شخصيا وبضربها في جيبي .. (ياريت كنت طلعت مأذون هههههه شغلانة جميلة وكلها فرح وسرور)
> 
> 300 جنيه !!!!!! ...يابلاش فعلا :flowers:
> مجاوبتنيش .. هل فيه جزء بيروح للكنيسة ولا كل الوهبة للكاهن ؟ انا هنا ماليش دعوة برسوم الدولة​


ما اشتغلتش كاهن قبل كده
لكن ما تناهى لمسامعى
انه جزء من المبلغ بعد مصاريف التسجيل وخلافه بيتم تقسيمه بين العاملين بالكنيسة لكن بيتوزع ازاى مش عارف
اللى بتسميها وهبة ..  ودى لغة...    هههه بلاش علشان منزعلش
المبلغ 300 حوالى نصها رسوم
لان الباهوات فى الحكومة استحدثوا مبلغ 100 جنيه بتورد لخزينة الدولة بدل ماكان طابع زواج ب 50 جنيه
وعندك رسوم تسجيل مش عارف كام دلوقتى
...
والموثق بيقوم ب 3 مشواير
...  الاول للبطريركية لتسجيل العقد الكنسى
... الثانى للبنك لتوريد ال 100 جنيه
.... الثالث للمحكمة لتوثيق العقد
.....
والامور زى ما قلت لك تقديرية حسب مقدرة الشخص
لكن المبلغ الاساسى زى ما قلت لك
وناهيك
عن مصاريف تصريح الزواج ممكن 100 جنيه
تأجير مكان الحفل دى( الاف) وحسب مستوى المكان....
التسجيل 300
وبتقدم اكتر حسب مقدرتك وعدد الكهنة المدعوين
....
شكلك مأمور ضرايب وبتشغلنى مرشد
كفاية كده ولى نسبة عندك


----------



## ohannes (16 مارس 2016)

من رائع ... الى اروع
متابعة
منوريين​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (16 مارس 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> شكلك مأمور ضرايب وبتشغلنى مرشد
> كفاية كده ولى نسبة عندك


لا ابدا .. بس فيه موضوع مرة عبوووود اشار اليه وهو ان فيه امور كتيرة المسلمين مايعرفوهاش عن المسيحيين وطقوسهم وكده .. طبعا لان افلامنا للاسف نادرا ما بتتكلم عن الحاجات دي 
فلقيتها فرصة للسؤال والمعرفة مش اكتر ..

اما حكاية مأمور ضرائب .. فبكل اريحية اقدر اقولك اني باكرهم كره العمي .. وليا معاهم مواقف وقضايا في مجلس الدولة تخليني اقولك اني باحس انهم جايين يبلطجوا عليك ... عارف المَرة لما ترمي بلاها عليك ... اهي حاجة زي كده  ​


----------



## ohannes (16 مارس 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> ما اشتغلتش كاهن قبل كده
> لكن ما تناهى لمسامعى
> انه جزء من المبلغ بعد مصاريف التسجيل وخلافه بيتم تقسيمه بين العاملين بالكنيسة لكن بيتوزع ازاى مش عارف
> اللى بتسميها وهبة ..  ودى لغة...    هههه بلاش علشان منزعلش
> ...



اكيد اكيد  عم تتكلم عن الزواج .....حسب تعاليم  السيد المسيح
زواج كنسي .... يعني كنيسة ... والكنيسة تتبع لتعليم السيد المسيح
السيد المسيح راس الكنيسة ... على ما اعتقد
تعليقآ على ففرة... ويتم تقسبمه على ... العاملين ... في الكنيسة
هي الكنيسة ... مؤسسة تتقاسم بها العاملين ريع  الاتئ من ابنائها
ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
--------------------
تاجير مكان الحفل دى ( الاف) وحسب مستوى المكان
وحياتك بعد اذنك شو هوي المستوى .... حسب تعاليم الكتاب المقدس ( الانحيل )
وهل في الكتاب المقدس .... مستويات  في الزواج المسيحي
الكنسي
يرجى التوضيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟
-------------------
ولكن بما انه زواج كنسي ..... لماذا يتم تسحيل الواقعة ... واقعة الزواج
في دائرة الاحوال الشخصية ..... المدنية ..... 


وشكرآ


----------



## Desert Rose (16 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> اهلا روز
> ولا يهمك
> اللى مش واصل ياروز ان العقد بيتوثق فى المحكمة ودة مش اختيار
> الجواز جوة الكنيسة لا يعنى ان الكنيسة هطلعلك عقد عليه ختم الكنيسة ولو اتجوز مدنى هيبقى عقد مختوم  من الدولة
> ...



ماشي هرد علي حاجة حاجة
جواز المسلم من المسيحية بيحصل من غير جواز مدني ولا اي حاجة ومش  بيحصل مع البنات المراهقات ، صدقني انا اقدر لوحدي إعدلك 4 اعرفهم وبنات كبار مش مراهقات ، فهو بيحصل بمدني او بغيره 
جواز مسلمه من مسيحي الفكرة نفسها مش منتشره  ، لان أصلا في الشريعه الاسلاميه الجواز ده محرم لكنه العكس هو اللي حلال ، فنادرا ما تلاقي واحدة مسلمه عايزه تتجوز واحد مسيحي وخصوصا في مجتمع شرقي متدين زي مصر 
لو خايفين من النقطه ديه يعملو زي ماليزيا ويبقا قانون زواج مدني لغير المسلمين فقط او زي الكويت زواج مدني للاجانب بس 
اللي هيتجوز مدني مش هيطلب من الكنيسه توافق علي جوازه ولا طلاقه ، امال هو اتجوز مدني ليه؟ اللي مخلي دلوقتي فيه صدام بين الكنيسه والنَّاس ان المحكمه ممكن تطلق لكن الكنيسه مش موافقه علشان كده هما ضاغطين علي الكنيسه 
لكن لو عملولهم قانون مدني هيطلق ويتجوز براحته ومش هيجي ناحيه الكنيسه خالص 
ماشي احنا مرتبطين بالكنيسة آه، بس الناس المرتبطه بالكنيسة ديه فيه منهم ضاغطين علي الكنيسه ليهم سنين علشان تطلعلهم قوانين طلاق رغم انهم عارفين ان في الكتاب مفيش طلاق الا الزني، ورغم كده مصممين ان الكنيسه تطلق لأسباب تانيه مش موجودة في الكتاب 
فيه فرق بين المرتبط بالكنيسة والمرتبط بالمسيح والكتاب 
والنَّاس دول طالما معندهومش مشكله يضغطو علي الكنيسه بالشكل ده علشان قوانين طلاق جديده ،مش هيبقا عندهم مشكله في الجواز. المدني


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (16 مارس 2016)

ohannes قال:


> اكيد اكيد  عم تتكلم عن الزواج .....حسب تعاليم  السيد المسيح
> زواج كنسي .... يعني كنيسة ... والكنيسة تتبع لتعليم السيد المسيح
> السيد المسيح راس الكنيسة ... على ما اعتقد
> تعليقآ على ففرة... ويتم تقسبمه على ... العاملين ... في الكنيسة
> ...


ياعزيزى مستوى المعيشة وليس مستوى الزواج
فتقدمة الغنى ومستوى عرسه ليس مثل مستوى الفقير
يمكن لاختلاف لهجتنا نجد صعوبة فى الفهم
لكن المصريين يفهمونى لان خلفيتنا واحدة
...
لو حدث خلافات وقضايا او تم ولادة الاولاد
الكنيسة ليست سجل مدنى او مكان للاحوال المدنية
لذا يتم تسجيل الزواج للحفاظ على الحقوق المدنية


----------



## Maran+atha (16 مارس 2016)

الخلاصة:

الزواج هو عهد فيه ثلاث عناصر حتى يتمم 
العنصر الاول : الله القدوس 
العنصرين الثانى والثالث: الزوجين 
فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى مرقس 10: 9-8
*+ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا. *
*اذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد.*
*+ فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان». *

فرجال الكهنوت هم يمثلوا المسيح فى هذا الرباط المقدس
قال الرب يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس فى متى 18: 18
*الحق اقول لكم: *
*كل ما تربطونه على الارض يكون مربوطا في السماء *
*وكل ما تحلونه على الارض يكون محلولا في السماء.*

فالعقد المدنى هو احترام لقوانين الدولة التى نعيش فيها فيتم توثيق الزواج بعقد مدنى 
وانما سر الزواج المسيحى هو سر مقدس فى الكنيسة يتم بواسطة رجال الكهنوت فقط وليس احد علماني

ربنا يبارككم ويعوض تعب محبتكم ويكون معكم دائما 
فيحافظ عليكم ويفرح قلبكم ويحقق كل امنياتكم للأبد آمين.


----------



## ohannes (16 مارس 2016)

Maran+atha قال:


> الخلاصة:
> 
> الزواج هو عهد فيه ثلاث عناصر حتى يتمم
> العنصر الاول : الله القدوس
> ...


لو اثنين ... رجل وامراة  مسيحين مؤمنين برسالة سيد المسيح وقررا الارتباط الابدي
ولكن ... مدني ...


بيبقى ايه ؟؟؟؟؟ 
.
.
على الهامش انا عم حاور الاخوة الاعضاء  حابب شوف مدى تعمقه في الكتاب المقدس
انا مرجعيتي الكتاب المقدس فقط ... ما حدآ يقلي  الكنيسة الفولانية ... او الكنيسة الفولانية
مع احترامي لجميع الكنائس والطوائف
.
.
تمعن في السؤال يا صديقي  وركز  وعاوزك تركز
في الاجابة
.
.
تحية خاصة الك صديقي العزيز


----------



## سهيله (16 مارس 2016)

soul & life قال:


> فى المسيحية مفيش حاجة اسمها زواج مسيحى من مسلمة او مسلم من مسيحية لان ده بيعتبر زنى  اى كان بقا شكل الزواج  الاثنين لازم يكونوا مسيحيين



اختى الحبيبه الغاليه
روح و حياة 
سلام ونعمة ربنا تحل عليكى
اشكر ردك عليا بهذه المعلومه المفيده 
ولكن اسمحى لى و بدون تشكيك هل هذه معلومه صحيحه
فى ديننا يجوز زواج مسيحيه من مسلم وتظل على دينها 
وهذا سمعت به كثيرا بل وبسببه نشأ أطفالهم فى حيره بين اديان الوالدين
ويحرم ديننا زواج المسلمه من غير المسلم
وهنا اقول والله اعلم هل مقصود الكافر ام يقصد الشرع ايضا اهل الادديان السماويه الاخرى غير الاسلام
ولكن بعيدا عن كل هذا
اقول ان هذه الامور حقيقه واقعه
فكيف لرجل مسيحى تزوج من مسلمه احبها ان يكون زانى
او مسيحيه تزوجت مسلم تكون زانيه
اسمحوا لى اخوانى واخواتى واحبائى الكرام ان اوضح مفهوم الزواج عندنا اولا
هو ارتباط بين رجل بالغ عاقل و امرأه بالغه عاقله تعى معنى قبول الزواج وبموافقة ولي امرها وفى وجود شهود
اى يكون معلن حتى لو بعلم 2 رجال شهود فهو زواج
اما الزنا
فهو علاقه بين اى اثنين رجل كان او شابا مع امراه او فتاه بقبول كلاهما ولكن بدون شهود ولا نية الزواج ولمساله وقتيه فقط ولا يتحمل اى منهم مسئولية ما ينشأ عنها وغير مقيده لاى منهم
يعنى علاقه محرمه ولا يعلم عنها احد وان كان هناك علم فمجرد انها علاقه حميمه وليست اقرار بالزواج
لذلك يقوم بعض الرجال بكتابة ورقه زواج بينه وبين عشيقته حفظنا الله واياكم ويوقع هو مكان 2 شهود ( مضروبه يعنى ) وتظل معهم حتى يفترقا عن بعضهما البعض تحسبا من القبض عليهما وفضح امورهما
اعتذر ان اطلت ولكنى حقا اعشق الحديث معكم ليس للجدل بل للافاده والتعلم
هنا حبيبتى الغاليه روح و حياه ( اسمك حقا جميل ) ربنا يسلمك
فى حالة زواج المسلم بمسيحيه او العكس فهو اقرار بزواج بين 2 بالغين و عاقلين وامام الناس وليس سرا وليس لمسأله وقتيه ولا فيه تبرأ من الانساب
هذا يسمى زواج
يجوز القول ان الكنيسه غير راضيه عنهم ولا عن هذه الزيجه او انهم قد اغضبوا الرب ولكن لا يجوز عفوا ان نتهمهم بالزنا
وهنا اعود اليكم بمحبة الرب وبرحمته واتسأل 
ماذا لو استطاعت الزوجه المسيحيه بسماحة دينها ومحبة ربها ان تجعل الزوج يتنصر ....؟!
هل سترفض الكنيسه تنصر الزوج
ام تعامل الزوجه كزانيه والزوج كعائد الى الله
هل ستعيد الكنيسه زواجهما مرة ثانيه
وماذا سيكون مصير الابناء
هل هم ابناء حرام والعياذ بالله
سامحونى بل ارجو الافاده
وانا قلبا و قالبا مع الزواج المدنى ولم امانع ان يبارك اهل الدين الزواج ولكن بدون تدخل فى حياتهم لاننا نعيش حياة كل يوم هى فى شأن
ولا نعلم ما يدبره الله لنا
من كل قلبى احبكم http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/images/icons/pray01.gif


----------



## سهيله (16 مارس 2016)

Maran+atha قال:


> الخلاصة:
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/images/icons/heartcross.gif
> الزواج هو عهد فيه ثلاث عناصر حتى يتمم
> العنصر الاول : الله القدوس
> ...



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/images/icons/heartcross.gif

[Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE]وانما سر الزواج المسيحى هو سر مقدس فى الكنيسة يتم بواسطة رجال الكهنوت فقط وليس احد علماني[Q-BIBLE][/Q-BIBLE]
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/images/icons/heartcross.gif
اختى الحبيبه الغاليه كم احب تعليقاتك
موجزه ومعبره وبسيطه لمن هم مثلى 
نعم فهمت الان ان فى المسيحيه هناك سر مقدس فى الزواج لاتمام عملية الزواج
ربنا يبارك فيكى ودايما اتعلم منك ومن كل الموجودين
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/images/icons/heartcross.gif


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 مارس 2016)

هو في الحقيقه يا سهيله مش رجال الدين اللي يتدخلون
في الزواج هو ربج ورسولج اللي تدخلو وانا مش قادره افهم
اشلون تبغين رجال الدين يباركون في زواج تم بعيد عنهم! 
وفي حالة انج مسلمه اي بركه تبحثين عليها خلاص مجرد ماعقدتي زواجك انتهى الامر هو برضو الماذون يبارك اشلون يزغرط ولا يوزع شربات؟ تكلمي عن زواج المدني بس بعيد عن الديني لان شتان من بينهما هذا شي وهذاك شي اخر ويبدو عشان الناس محتاره وتبغي ترضى رغباتها وترضى رغبة دينهم ماسكين العصا بالنص وبالعافيه يتم لزقه بالدين طب اشلون اذا المدني بنفسه يقول ارجوكم انا اسمي مدني ولي تشريعاتي الخاصه ابتعدو عني..عمركم شفتو حد تزوج مدني وتفرق معاه مسالة زواج الديني!


----------



## سهيله (16 مارس 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> هو في الحقيقه يا سهيله مش رجال الدين اللي يتدخلون
> في الزواج هو ربج ورسولج اللي تدخلو وانا مش قادره افهم
> اشلون تبغين رجال الدين يباركون في زواج تم بعيد عنهم!
> وفي حالة انج مسلمه اي بركه تبحثين عليها خلاص مجرد ماعقدتي زواجك انتهى الامر هو برضو الماذون يبارك اشلون يزغرط ولا يوزع شربات؟ تكلمي عن زواج المدني بس بعيد عن الديني لان شتان من بينهما هذا شي وهذاك شي اخر ويبدو عشان الناس محتاره وتبغي ترضى رغباتها وترضى رغبة دينهم ماسكين العصا بالنص وبالعافيه يتم لزقه بالدين طب اشلون اذا المدني بنفسه يقول ارجوكم انا اسمي مدني ولي تشريعاتي الخاصه ابتعدو عني..عمركم شفتو حد تزوج مدني وتفرق معاه مسالة زواج الديني!



اختى الكريمه هيفاء 
انا لااقصد ان رجال الدين يوزعوا شربات 
اعلم ان الزواج المدنى يبيح حاجات فى الدين يرفضها الشرع 
او يحكم ما بين اثنين اختلفت شرائعهم 
يكون الحكم هنا للقانون المدنى
وانا احب ذلك اذا تطلب الامر ذلك
اما كون زوجين من دين واحد وطائفه واحده يتزوجان مدنى هنا يكون السؤال
لماذا وما الحكمه
احييكى اختى الحبيبه
وربنا يبارك تعبكم ومحبتكم


----------



## Maran+atha (16 مارس 2016)

ohannes قال:


> لو اثنين ... رجل وامراة مسيحين مؤمنين برسالة سيد المسيح وقررا الارتباط الابدي
> ولكن ... مدني ...
> 
> 
> ...


 
شكرا كثير للمشاركة 
اخى الحبيب ohannes
الكتاب المقدس واضح وصريح 
فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس :ما جمعه  الله 
ولم يقول الكتاب المقدس ما جمعة المحامي او القانون البشري
فاسرار الكنيسة يتممها رجال الكهنوت مثل المعمودية والافخارستية والاعتراف 
ارجو من حضرتك ان تدرك ان الهنا اله نظام ورجال الكهنوت لهم مسؤلية لايمكن ان يعملها احد اخر 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين


----------



## سهيله (17 مارس 2016)

كل الشكر والتقدير لكم جميعا
لكل الاخوة والاخوات الكرام موضوعكم شيق جدا
وبجد انا سعيده بيكم واسعد بكل موضوعاتكم لانها بجد بتجمعكم كلكم ولا تفرق بينكم 
ولانكم حقا لديكم ثقافة الحوار
اسمحوا لى ان اقولها على الملاء للجميع
انى احبكم جميعا
نعم احبكم من كل قلبى
وبعقلى أكن لكم كل احترام وتقدير

اخى الحبيب الغالى MARAN
سامحنى كثيرا فالاسم حديث عليا وانا حديثة عهد بمنتداكم الطيب 
سامحنى لو تحدثت اليك ولم اعرف انك رجلا
فهذا يرجع لجهل منى ببعض الاسماء لديكم
ولكنى اعدكم وانا بجواركم ان اتعلم منكم كثيرا و اقترب اكثر حتى اصبح واحدة منكم
بحبكم كلكم
سلام ربنا لكم جميعا


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 مارس 2016)

الاستاذة سهيلة :yaka: 
حضرتك علي اي اساس بتقولي ان زواج
المسلم من المسيحية حلال !!

تقصدي زواج المسلم من النصرانية جائز والعكس صحيح اي زواج النصراني من مسلمة انما المسيحية رجال ونساء محرم

الجائز ايضا هو زواج المسلم من اليهودية واليهودي من المسلمة 

فيه فرق بين النصراني والمسيحي في الاسلام

ونص التحريم واضح وهو ده الفرق الجوهري بين العقيدة الاسلامية والمسيحية (وليس النصرانية)

​


----------



## Maran+atha (17 مارس 2016)

من المؤكد ان الكل يعلم انه يوجد عيد اسمه عيد الحب 

هذا العيد هو يوم استشهاد القديس سانت فالنتين 
قصة هذا القديس ان الملك المدنى رفض ان يكون فى زواج فى هذا الوقت 
لأن الملك يريد ان الشباب يتفرغ الى الجيش ليحاربوا 

فاذن القانون المدنى قال فى هذا الوقت ممنوع الزواج 
النتيجة ان الزنا انتشر فى هذا الزمان بسبب هذا القرار 

القديس فالنتين قال مكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى اعمال 5: 29
«ينبغي ان يطاع الله اكثر من الناس.

وتمم القديس فالنتين طقوس الزواج لكل من اراد الزواج 
وبهذا القديس فالنتين عارض كلام القانون المدنى 
فامر الملك بالقبض على القديس فالنتين وقتله فى هذا اليوم 

فكل الناس الذين يحبوا القديس فالنتين عملوا يوم ذكرى استشهاد القديس عيد (عيد الحب)

من هذا ندرك ان القديس فالنتين تمم كان يعلم جيدا ان هذا الزواج الذى تممه صحيح بالرغم من اعتراض الملك عليه (اى القانون المدني)

ربنا يبارككم


----------



## Maran+atha (17 مارس 2016)

سهيله قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير لكم جميعا
> لكل الاخوة والاخوات الكرام موضوعكم شيق جدا
> وبجد انا سعيده بيكم واسعد بكل موضوعاتكم لانها بجد بتجمعكم كلكم ولا تفرق بينكم
> ولانكم حقا لديكم ثقافة الحوار
> ...



لا داعى للاعتذار 
اختى الغالية سهيلة 
ثقى انى احب كل الناس بمختلف الافكار
فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى 1 كو 13: 3-1
*+ ان كنت اتكلم بالسنة الناس والملائكة *
*ولكن ليس لي محبة فقد صرت نحاسا يطن او صنجا يرن.*
*+ وان كانت لي نبوة واعلم جميع الاسرار وكل علم *
*وان كان لي كل الايمان حتى انقل الجبال ولكن ليس لي محبة فلست شيئا.*
*+ وان اطعمت كل اموالي وان سلمت جسدي حتى احترق *
*ولكن ليس لي محبة فلا انتفع شيئا.
*ربنا يباركك ويرشدك الى طريق الخلاص


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مارس 2016)

*أنا توهت *​


----------



## ohannes (17 مارس 2016)

في نهاية الموضوع ... ساضع بحث لكاتبة كبيرة
معانا هنا في المنتدى
قديرة
والكل بيحترمها
.
.
على الهامش ...... متابعة
.
.
جون​


----------



## soul & life (17 مارس 2016)

بصراحة شايفة الموضوع غنى بالمشاركات  والنقاش رائع بيكون رائع لما كل شخص بيحترم راى الاخر  بس انا يمكن اكون توهت شوية من كثرة المشاركات وكل مشاركة بتكون طويلة 
المهم يا سهيلة يارب تكونى قدرتى تعرفى انا بقصد ايه من مشاركات الاخوة الاعزاء
بالمختصر المفيد  عندنا مرفوض زواج الرجل المسيحى من مسلمة وبيعتبر زنا 
وكمان البنت المسيحية من الرجل المسلم ده كمان زنا
كلام الانجيل بيقول انه لازم يكون الاثنين مسحيين مؤمنين برب المجد يسوع 
بيحصل زواج لمسلم ومسيحية او مسلمة ومسيحى  ؟ اه بيحصل لكن مجيش اجرى ورا شهوات قلبى واعيش الدنيا بطولها وعرضها وانسى كلام ربنا وارجع اقول انا مسيحى وده زواج مش عهارف ايه اللى عاوز يكون مسيحى بيلتزم بكلام المسيح  غير كده هو حر 
عقله فى راسه ويعرف خلاصه 
بس كده  ودومت بكل الخير


----------



## ohannes (17 مارس 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا توهت *​


للصراحة ايرينى ... انا بحترمك اوى اوى اوى
وعاوز ... تشاركينا مشاركاتك في المنتدى ..قيمة
.
محبتي وتقديري لك


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (17 مارس 2016)

ohannes قال:


> في نهاية الموضوع ... ساضع بحث لكاتبة كبيرة
> معانا هنا في المنتدى
> قديرة
> والكل بيحترمها
> ...



عارفها ومش هأقولك
ههههه
راجع احد الروابط اللى وضعتها ستجدها


----------



## Desert Rose (17 مارس 2016)

انا عايزة ياسر رشدي يشرحلي ايه الفرق بين المسيحيين والنصاري لاهوتيا؟؟؟


----------



## ohannes (17 مارس 2016)

رجاء خاص من الاخوه الاحباء
الغاليين على قلبي
اعضاء المنتدى الاكارم
.
.
عدم الخروج بمشاركات عن الموضوع  ... الاصلي
بحوارات جانبية
.
.
محبتي للجميع
جون​


----------



## ohannes (17 مارس 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا عايزة ياسر رشدي يشرحلي ايه الفرق بين المسيحيين والنصاري لاهوتيا؟؟؟



ممكن افتتاح موضوع خاص من قبلك في هذا ... الاستفسار
واستدعاء ..السيد ياسر رشدي  للاجابة كضيف شرف
.
وشكرآ لتفهمك
جون


----------



## Desert Rose (17 مارس 2016)

سوري ياجون سحبت السؤال :flowers:


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 مارس 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا عايزة ياسر رشدي يشرحلي ايه الفرق بين المسيحيين والنصاري لاهوتيا؟؟؟


الموضوع كده هايتشتت يا روز 
سهيلة قالت معلومة وانا رديت عليها .. خلصت

انا مش عايز اخش في مناقشات دينية متعمقة لاني نسيتها خلاص طالما مافيش قسم الحوار الاسلامي ..

لكن ده رد بسيط مني علي بول اللي برضوا قال معلومة وانا رديت عليها .. هــنــا
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مارس 2016)

[FONT=&quot]*........................*[/FONT]


----------



## Maran+atha (18 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]القول الفصل *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يجوز *​*[FONT=&quot]تشريع قانون بالزواج المدنى فى الدولة المصرية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه سيكون مُخالف للدستور المصرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الذى ينص على أحتكام المصريين إلى شرائعهم المُنظمة لأحوالهم الشخصية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> وإذا أفتقدت شريعة غير المُسلم إلى نص حاكم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يتم اللجوء الى الشريعة الأسلامية ( مثل المواريث ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> هناك لوائح مُنظمة لزواج المصريين بالأجانب ولها شروطها وأحكامها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ( لم يُحرِّمْ ) الشرع الأسلامى و( لم يمنع ) القانون زواج المصرى المسلم بمصرية مسيحية  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لتوثيق زواج المصرى المُسلم بمصرية مسيحية يُشترط[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]موافقة كتابية من البطريريكة التابعة لها بعدم المُمانعة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كما يشترط موافقة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ولى أمر الفتاة عند التوثيق لو كانت تحت سن 21 سنة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى جميع الأحوال يتم أخطار جهات الأمن قبل الشروع فى التوثيق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


كلام اخى عبود من الجهة المدنية (القانون البشري المصري) صحيح 100٪
اما من ناحية العقيدة المسيحية فممنوع زواج المسيحي بغير المسيحية
وايضا كذلك ممنوع زواج المسيحية بغير المسيحى 
لانه مكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى 2 كورنثوس 6: 15-14
لا تكونوا تحت نير مع غير المؤمنين.
لانه اية خلطة للبر والاثم.واية شركة للنور مع الظلمة. 
واي اتفاق للمسيح مع بليعال.واي نصيب للمؤمن مع غير المؤمن

ربنا يبارككم ويعوض تعب محبتكم ويكون معكم دائما
فيحافظ عليكم ويفرح قلبكم ويحقق كل امنياتكم للابد امين


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لا يجوز [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تشريع قانون بالزواج المدنى فى الدولة المصرية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه سيكون مُخالف للدستور المصرى [/FONT]*​
> *[FONT=&quot]
> برجاء تجنب الفتيى والتأليف على الشرع والدستور [/FONT]*​



*أيووووه يا جدع 

كنت فين من زماااااااااان ؟؟ :dntknw:

سايبنا كدة نهرى و ننكت فى نفسنا ؟؟ :blush2:

يعنى الكنيسة الارثوذكسية ما رفضتش الجواز المدنى و لا حاجة ؟

زى ما فيه ناس إدعت على الكنيسة الارثوذكسية و قالوا إنها رفضت الجواز المدنى بحجة إنه زنى 

أيووووووووووووووووووووووه

:flowers:​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مارس 2016)

.......................


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مارس 2016)

[FONT=&quot]*.......................*[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (18 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]والعقيدة أتوضعت فى لآئحة ( للتنظيم )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]والدولة المصرية أحترمتها ووضعتها مادة مُتقدمة فى الدستور (مادة 3) *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى سنة 2008 لما البابا شنودة أوقف التعامل بلآئحة 38 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لم تتدخل الدولة ولم يعترض أحد ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]لأنك مواطن مصرى ( قبطى ) من حقك أن تحتكم لشرائعك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...


اوك ياباشا
سؤال هنا
لما العقيدة المسيحية تمنع زواج المسيحية من غير المسيحى
يبقى  ازاى الاسلام ينكر هذا ؟؟؟ ويسمح بزواج المسلم من مسيحية تحت شعار جواز مدنى وليس دينى
تمشى ازاى بقى[/FONT]


----------



## ohannes (18 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ما كان من باب أولى الكنيسة تعمل لها قانون للمواريث *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ماعملتوش لية (طا) ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه هيخالف النظام العام للدولة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا حاولت أمشى مع صاحب الموضوع خطوة خطوة علشان أفهمه لية ماينفعش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن هو قلبها  لى " شكولا على مارون جلاسية "  ...فحطيته فى التلاجة يسقع شوية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وقدمته للسادة للضيوف
> [/FONT]*
> ...


الاسئلة الموجهة  بشكل ... س ... وتوابعها
من قبلك اسئلة استفزازية
الغاية منها  ... استفزاز كاتب الموضوع 
والاعضاء المشاركين
.
.
وليست اسئلة حوارية ... تليق ... بمضمون الموضوع[/FONT]


----------



## ohannes (18 مارس 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أيووووه يا جدع
> 
> كنت فين من زماااااااااان ؟؟ :dntknw:
> 
> ...


نورتي المنتدى والموضوع
:999::999::999:


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لا يجوز *​*[FONT=&quot]تشريع قانون بالزواج المدنى فى الدولة المصرية *​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]


معلش سؤال ع الماشي
هو عقد الزواج اللي بيتعمل عند المحامي ده اسمه ايه ؟ وهل ده محتاج تشريع من الدولة ؟ والعقد ده اللي بيكتبه المحامي بيخضع لقوانين ايه ؟

يا اجابتك ياعبووووود ياخضرمة

​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مارس 2016)

[FONT=&quot]*.................*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مارس 2016)

...................


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أى ورقة فيكى يا مصر بتتكتب بين أتنين – أسمها ورقة عُرفية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لو أعطتنى تفويض مكتوب وموقع منك ولكنه غير موثق فى الشهر العقارى *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أسمه تفويض عُرفى ( ورقة عُرفية )[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عقد الزواج العُرفى اللى بيكتبه المحامى لآ يخرج عن الشرع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أركانه الشرعية التى ينعقد بها هى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( أيجاب – قبول – شاهدى عدل من الرجال )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...


عزيزي عبووود .. انا مش هاتكلم عن المسميات السائدة في الدولة لاني في اعتقادي الشخصي بها خلط ربما ناتج من سوء فهم او عرف سائد او سوء فهم مني انا شخصيا :flowers:

يعني مثلا لما اقول قانون مدني .. معناها مجموعة القواعد والقوانين التي تنظم العلاقات الخاصة بين الافراد ايا كانت طبيعتها

هاخش في المفيد علي طول .. هل قانون الاحوال الشخصية ليس قانونا مدنيا ولا يندرج تحت الاطار الشامل للقانون المدني ولكن ببنود خاصة أُجملت تحت مسمي الاحوال الشخصية 

هل قانون العمل ليس قانونا مدنيا وزيه القانون التجاري ؟؟؟

احنا اطلقنا علي البنود الخاصة بالاحوال الشخصية كلمة شرع لكن في الاخر هي مجموعة بنود قوانين اتفق عليها المجتمع امام الدولة .. القانون المدني في مصر تم تحجيمه علي مفهوم الامور العينية فقط
والمفروض ان يشمل العينية والشخصية


والدولة هنا لا تفرق بين زيد وعبيد .. يعني لو بكره مجلس الشعب عمل مجموعة قوانين خاصة بالاحوال الشخصية للبهائيين .. في الاخر الدولة تراها  قوانين ..

وعشان كده انا معترض اشد الاعتراض علي ذكر اديان معينة اسما بالدستور ، المفروض الدستور يكون للجميع بدون مسميات دينية ، والتفصيل ياتي بالقانون المتغير دائما حسب الزمن

وبكده وان اختلف اي مسمي لعقد زواج 
زواج عرفي
زواج شرعي
زواج كنسي
كل يندرج تحت مسمي زواج مدني التي اتفق المجتمع عليها امام الدولة التي لا تري الا القانون

وليس كما يشاع ان الزواج المدني هو كل ماشذ عن الشرع ..
​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 مارس 2016)

في حاجة كمان انا مفهمتهاش .. 
لما جرجس سألك .. ان الشريعة المسيحية تحرم زواج المسيحية من المسلم .. ردك مافهمتوش 

ايه علاقة الاهل بالموضوع !!

هي الشريعة الاسلامية تجب الشريعة المسيحية وتغلب عليها ولا ايه ؟؟

شئ محرم عندهم ... نحلله احنا لان احنا الاكثرية ؟؟​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مارس 2016)

[FONT=&quot]*.........................*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مارس 2016)

.........................


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ما تعترض ... أنا مالى ؟!!
> *​
> *[FONT=&quot]أنت حُر*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن شرعى لا تقرب منه ولا تألف لى عليه
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]ولاتقولى المفروض أعمل فيه أية
> [/FONT]*
> ...


انت فهمتني غلط !!
اعيد الصياغة 
الدستور يجب ان يعبر عن "جميع" طوائف الشعب حتي الملحد .. 
اما تسنين القوانين فهو مهمة مجلس الشعب لان القوانين متغيرة .. ولتضع بها ماشئت بما يناسب المجتمع شرط الا تُهدر حقوق وحريات الاقليات​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الشريعة الأسلامية فيها طلاق وتعدد *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل أجبرت المسيحية على أتباع ذلك ؟!!!!!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]الشريعة الأسلامية تُبيح للرجل الزواج بمسيحية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مالى أنا بقى اذا كانت المسيحية تمنعها وألا تحرمها ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...


ازاي يعني بالاهل !!!
هو الموضوع يرجع للاهل ولا رجال الدين عندهم وكتابهم !!!! 
​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مارس 2016)

[FONT=&quot]*.....................*[/FONT]


----------



## fouad78 (18 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أستعنا ع الشقا بالله ..*​​ ​[/FONT]


انت استخدمت الوش السمح 
أكيد الموضوع خطير 
​ ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مارس 2016)

[FONT=&quot]*.....................*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مارس 2016)

....................


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ما هو أنا سبق وقلت أحنا مش شعوب صايعة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أحنا شعوب بنخاف ربنا وبنحافظ على حقوق الناس وبنصون أعراضهم *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]عايزنا ناخد البنت بعيد عن أهلها ونتجوزها ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو دة القانون اللى نفسك فيه ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]دور عليه فى أمريكا أو أوروبا... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى مصر لأ [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


امريكة ايه واوروبة ايه ... هي اللغة بتاعتي باظت وانا مش واخد بالي !!!!!!

:new6::new6::new6:

جرجس بيقولك 
لما العقيدة المسيحية تمنع زواج المسيحية من غير المسيحى
يبقى  ازاى الاسلام ينكر هذا ؟؟؟

لما الاسلام يمنع زواج المسيحي من المسلمة يبقي الاسلام هو اللي يمشي
ولما المسيحية تمنع زواج المسلم من المسيحية يبقي برضوا الاسلام هو اللي يمشي !!

ياحلاوة ياولاد .. دي تبقي شريعة الغاب طويل الناب :spor22:​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مارس 2016)

[FONT=&quot]*.........................*[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مارس 2016)

فيه ناس مبقاش عندها مشكله انها تزود أسباب للطلاق مش موجودة في الكتاب طالما انها خارجة من الكنيسه ، لكن عندها مشكله مع الجواز المدني اللي هيطلع الكنيسه من الحرج ده ، بجد كميه تناقضات غربيه 
صدقوني قوانين الطلاق طالعه من الكنيسه طالعه من الجامع بردو مش موجودة في الكتاب ، والكتاب قدامكو طلعوها لو تقدرو 
ومحدش ادعي علي الكنيسه يا أستاذه ايريني كفايه إنكار ، الموضوع فعلا أتفتح  قبل  كده واترفض بسبب انه زني


----------



## paul iraqe (18 مارس 2016)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> امريكة ايه واوروبة ايه ... هي اللغة بتاعتي باظت وانا مش واخد بالي !!!!!!
> 
> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> ...






اخ ياسر

انا سألت واحد من اصدقائي وهو مسلم
سألته نفس السؤال 

لماذا لا يحق للمسيحي ( الرجل ) ان يتزوج من مسلمة (امرأة ) ؟

لان هذا الشئ موجود حتى في العراق 

كان الجواب ( نقلا مني له فقط لا غير )
لان العصمة بيد الرجل 
والاطفال سيتبعون الاب 
ويعتنقون المسيحية 
وهذا مرفوض اسلاميا


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مارس 2016)

ده مقال بيوضح موقف الكنيسه من الجواز المدني علشان اللي بتقول اني بدعي 

http://www.youm7.com/story/2016/1/21/بعد-صدور-حكمين-بقبول-ورفض-زواج-مدنى-من-محكمة-الأسرة-صراع-بين/2549431#.VuwTDn5HarU


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مارس 2016)

علي فكرة رفض الجواز المدني مش من الكنيسه الارثوذكسيه بس ، تقريبا كل كنائس مصر رافضاه الكاثوليكية والإنجيلية وكله 
رغم انه هيحللهم مشاكل كتير هما في غني عنها


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 مارس 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> ده مقال بيوضح موقف الكنيسه من الجواز المدني علشان اللي بتقول اني بدعي
> 
> http://www.youm7.com/story/2016/1/21/بعد-صدور-حكمين-بقبول-ورفض-زواج-مدنى-من-محكمة-الأسرة-صراع-بين/2549431#.VuwTDn5HarU



*غريبة جدا جدا 

انتى جايبة مصدر اليوم السابع ؟؟

مع انك قولتى قبل كدة فى موضوع مريم صفر إن اليوم السابع مش مصدر موثوق بيه 

دلوقتى بقى مصدر موثوق بيه و بتتهمينى بالانكار ؟؟

هو انتى ما قرأتيش الاستاذ عبود و هو بيقول : لا يجوز ؟؟


*


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مارس 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *غريبة جدا جدا
> 
> انتى جايبة مصدر اليوم السابع ؟؟
> 
> ...


 
حلو المشاركة الجايه هحطلك مصدر تاني ولا تزعلي 
وانا مالي عبود يقول  يجوز ولا ميجوزش؟ كل واحد يقول اللي هو عايزه 
انا بتكلم عن مشكله مسيحية داخل الكنيسه وبتكلم عن موضوع الطلاق واسبابه حسب الكتاب المقدس ، مال عبود ولا كل المشرعين بالموضوع؟ 
وبعدين القوانين صدقيني بتتغير يا أستاذه ايريني علي حد علمي انها مأنزلتش علي البشر ، القوانين والدساتير بتتغير سنه الحياه هنعمل ايه ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مارس 2016)

اتفضلي يا أستاذه ايريني علشان الحركات ديه قديمة اوي مصدر تاني بيقولك ان كل الطوايف رفضته 

http://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/610698


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 مارس 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> حلو المشاركة الجايه هحطلك مصدر تاني ولا تزعلي
> وانا مالي عبود يقول  يجوز ولا ميجوش؟ كل واحد يقول اللي هو عايزه
> انا بتكلم عن مشكله مسيحية داخل الكنيسه وبتكلم عن موضوع الطلاق واسبابه حسب الكتاب المقدس ، مال عبود ولا كل المشرعين بالموضوع؟
> وبعدين القوانين صدقيني بتتغير يا أستاذه ايريني علي حد علمي انها مأنزلتش علي البشر ، القوانين والدساتير بتتغير سنه الحياه هنعمل ايه ؟


*
يا ستى هاتى مصادرك براحتك 

عبود مش أى حد 

بيفهمك الدستور بتاعنا 

إنتى مش فاهماه ؟ غريبة برضوا 

الدستور بتاعنا بيقول ما ينفعش جواز مدنى لغير المسلمين 

ما فيش 

ما ينفعش 

مالنا احنا بلبنان و لا ماليزيا 

فى مصر ما ينفعش 

نعملوا ايه طا ؟؟

هاتى حلول عملية يا روز 

الدولة رمت الكورة فى ملعب الكنيسة 

و ما ينفعش الكنيسة ترمى الكورة فى ملعب الدولة و تقولهم اعملوا جواز مدنى مخصوص لينا 

بما يخالف الاسلام 

اتفضلى ابعتى اقتراحاتك للكنيسة 

حلى المشكلة حضرتك
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 مارس 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> اتفضلي يا أستاذه ايريني علشان الحركات ديه قديمة اوي مصدر تاني بيقولك ان كل الطوايف رفضته
> 
> http://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/610698



*و لو ان برضوا مش مصدره المجمع المقدس 

مصدره : جريدة الوطن

و اللينك ما بيفتحش و لا حتى اللينك الل قبله بيفتح 

ف مش شايفة موضوع ان الجواز المدنى : زنى 

ياريت تجيبى من مصدر  معتمد زى : شهادة موثقة من المجمع المقدس 

إن مثلا 

الكنيسة الارثوذكسية لا تعترف بالزواج المدنى و تعتبره زنى 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 مارس 2016)

اللينك فتح اخيرا 

ما لاقيتش جملة تقول ان الزواج المدنى يساوى زنى 

قالوا انه غير شرعى 

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مارس 2016)

..........................


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مارس 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> يا ستى هاتى مصادرك براحتك
> 
> عبود مش أى حد
> ...



ياايريني صدقيني عارفه الدستور وعارفه ان مصر دوله دينيه زيها زي ماليزيا بردو اللي عندها نفس نص الماده التانيه بتاعتنا ان دين الدوله الاسلام وكل واحد يحتكم لشريعته لانها مفيهاش مسيحيين بس فيها هندوس وديانات تانيه وعملو قانون مدني لغير المسلمين عادي بجد 
نفس الكلام تقريبا في الكويت 
وبعدين أقري كده خبر جريده الوطن ، الخبر بيقول ان مشروع القانون كان متقدم من وزارة العداله الانتقالية ، يعني مش من الشارع 
راحت الكنائس كلها قالت لا ده مخالف للكتاب المقدس والدستور المصري 
ياحلاوة  يعني أسباب الطلاق الحديده ديه هي اللي مش مخالفه؟


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مارس 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> اللينك فتح اخيرا
> 
> ما لاقيتش جملة تقول ان الزواج المدنى يساوى زنى
> 
> ...



معرفش انت بتتكلمي بجد؟ 
غير شرعي يعني ايه يا ايريني؟ 
ما كفايه بقا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مارس 2016)

[FONT=&quot]*.................*[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (18 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أستعنا ع الشقا بالله ..*​​ ​
> *[FONT=&quot]الشريعة الأسلامة أباحت للمُسلم زواجه من مسيحية أو يهودية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكنها *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لم تفرض[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] على المسيحية أن تقبل بهذا ..(!!)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل اشترطت [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]موافقة ولى أمرها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وذهب الإمام أبى حنيفة النُعمان ( اللى أحنا كمسلمين بنتزوج على مذهبه فى مصر )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الى أشتراطه أن يكون شاهدى العقد من أهل العروسة منهما وليها الشرعى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( الأب – الأخ – العم – الخال ) فأن عدمت الولى – زوجها القاضى المُسلم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ضماناً لحقوقها الشرعية فيما لو حدث نزاع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> لايوجد زواج مدنى – يوجد توثيق – [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والتوثيق هنا أشترط موافقة ( كتابية ) من البطريريكة التابعة لها المعقود عليها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقول فيه أنه ليس عندها أى مُمانعة لهذا الزواج [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فإذا رفضت ( وهذا طبعاً يحدث دائماً )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] لا ينعقد [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]زواج المسلم على المسيحية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذا هى نصوص الشرع – التى نظمها القانون المصرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أية رأيك يا "جرجس"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نهمل الشرع ... ونمشى ورا المدنى ؟[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


يعنى لو ولى الامر رفض والبنت مش قاصر 
الجواز ميتمش ؟؟؟؟
طيب ما كل زيجات المسيحيات لمسلمين بدون ولى امر ؟؟؟[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (18 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]كلامى واضح جداً*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وشرحى مُستفيض*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لمن يريد الأستفادة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


لامش واضحة فى دى  يا  عوبد
يعنى الاسلام يمنع يبقى اوك
المسيحية تمنع  يبقى لا؟؟[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مارس 2016)

[FONT=&quot]*.............*[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​*[FONT=&quot]قالك : روح هات موافقة من البطريريكة التابعة لها المرأة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لو جبت شهادة بعدم ممانعة يبقى نجوزك - ( ودة مش هيحصل )*​​
> *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]
> 
> *​*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


لو كنت قلت النقطة دي من الاول كن هاقولك "قد فهمت الان"
عمار يامصر
لعنتو الله علي الفيس والمتفيسين .. :2:
​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مارس 2016)

[FONT=&quot]*........................*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مارس 2016)

......................


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عليا الطلاااااج قلتها أول مشاركة ليا *​​ :download::download::download:
> 
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]دة لعنتو الله ع الفيس فعلا*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​:new6::new6:*[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


استاذ قانون وعقر كمان .. رغم كيد الكائدين
بس ابقي اصبر علينا .. حبه حبه ياعبوووود

:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## ohannes (18 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


>


ممكن بعد اذنك توقف مشاركاتك 
ضمن الموضوع 
وشكرآ


----------



## ohannes (18 مارس 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا مبحبش أرد عليك أساسا بس من غير الهيصة المعتاده بتاعتك وحياتك وأنك تحاول تطلع في كل موضوع انك المنتصر الجبار وكأننا في حرب
> وحياتك قريت الخبر وكنت لسه برد علي ايريني وبقولها نفس الكلام الكنيسه رفضت عشان الكتاب المقدس والدستور ، لقيتك انت عامل الهيصة ديه علي الفاضي
> وحياتك اهدي شويه :yaka:


ممكن بعد اذنك اختي الغالية
ايقاف مشاركاتك ضمن الموضوع
وشكرآ


----------



## ohannes (18 مارس 2016)

بتمنى من الاعضاء المشاركيين احترام الموضوع 
واحترام المنتدى 
وعدم خوض وتطرق الى حوارات جانبية
لا تمت للموضوع الاصلي بصلة
.
.قلمك وكتاباتك تعبر عن اخلاقك  .. ​


----------



## ohannes (18 مارس 2016)

بتمنى من الاعضاء المشاركيين احترام الموضوع 
واحترام المنتدى 
وعدم خوض وتطرق الى حوارات جانبية
لا تمت للموضوع الاصلي بصلة
.
.قلمك وكتاباتك تعبر عن اخلاقك  .. ​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 مارس 2016)

انت سمعت كلام ناجح وجاي تطرد الاعضاء
وليش يوقفون مشاركاتهم على شو الا هو موضوع
مش اكثر من كده وبعدين سوالفهم روز وعبود هي
ملح المنتدى احنا متعوديين على كذا مافيها شي


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (18 مارس 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> انت سمعت كلام ناجح وجاي تطرد الاعضاء
> وليش يوقفون مشاركاتهم على شو الا هو موضوع
> مش اكثر من كده وبعدين سوالفهم روز وعبود هي
> ملح المنتدى احنا متعوديين على كذا مافيها شي


ما دخل ناجح بهذا
عفوا 
عندما توجهين حديثك لاخر لا تزجى باسمى فى الحوار
شكرا


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مارس 2016)

ohannes قال:


> ممكن بعد اذنك اختي الغالية
> ايقاف مشاركاتك ضمن الموضوع
> وشكرآ



ياسيدي الفاضل ، نصيحة من اخت اصغر منك مقام ، مينفعش تقول لأي حد في المنتدي وقف مشاركاتك ، كان من الأفضل انك تقول ياجماعه ياريت نرجع للموضوع الأصلي أفضل من انك تعطينا امر اننا نوقف مشاركاتنا في الموضوع 
وبعدين هي المشاركات فعلا في الموضوع ، عبود بيشرح ليه في مصر مينفعش قانون مدني وانا برد علي ايريني أساسا مش عبود لأننا في العادي بنتجنب الرد علي بعض ، المهم انا وعبود ده العادي بتاعنا فيه معزه خاصه بينا :t33: :t33: يمكن علشان انت متعرفناش فمش متعود علينا 
وكويس اننا بنختلف لكن مش بنشتم بعض، او علي الأقل انا مش بشتمه هو شتمني قبل كده وانا مردتش عليه في موضوع تاني غير ده 
فطالما ان الأعضاء مشتموش بعض يبقا كان ممكن تطلب الرجوع للموضوع الأصلي بطريقة تانيه غير كده 
سلام


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 مارس 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> ياسيدي الفاضل ، نصيحة من اخت اصغر منك مقام ، مينفعش تقول لأي حد في المنتدي وقف مشاركاتك ، كان من الأفضل انك تقول ياجماعه ياريت نرجع للموضوع الأصلي أفضل من انك تعطينا امر اننا نوقف مشاركاتنا في الموضوع
> وبعدين هي المشاركات فعلا في الموضوع ، عبود بيشرح ليه في مصر مينفعش قانون مدني وانا برد علي ايريني أساسا مش عبود لأننا في العادي بنتجنب الرد علي بعض ، المهم انا وعبود ده العادي بتاعنا فيه معزه خاصه بينا :t33: :t33: يمكن علشان انت متعرفناش فمش متعود علينا
> وكويس اننا بنختلف لكن مش بنشتم بعض، او علي الأقل انا مش بشتمه هو شتمني قبل كده وانا مردتش عليه في موضوع تاني غير ده
> فطالما ان الأعضاء مشتموش بعض يبقا كان ممكن تطلب الرجوع للموضوع الأصلي بطريقة تانيه غير كده
> سلام



يازين كلامج ياروز والله انا دايما اقول كذا


----------



## grges monir (18 مارس 2016)

> *[FONT=&quot]دة فين دة ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]معداش على حالات زى كدة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لو عندك أبعت لى صور الورق وأنا أقولك – ما باخدش سماعى ولا بقصص الأنترنت*​





> ​[/FONT][/FONT]


فيين ازاى
 يعنى انت عاوز تقولى
ان الاب او ولى الامر للبنت المسيحية بيكون موافق على جوازها من المسلم
يعنى الحالات الللا بيتقال عليها خطف للمسيحيات ةلا هى خطف ولا حاجة وانما البت هربت مع واحد مسلم واتجوزها؟؟؟؟
يبقى فين هنا ولى الامر؟؟
الا اذا بقى كان قصدك ان حالات الزواج دى مش قانونية[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مارس 2016)

ohannes قال:


> ممكن بعد اذنك توقف مشاركاتك
> ضمن الموضوع
> وشكرآ


 *[FONT=&quot]بس كدة ياحبيبى ؟!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عيونى ...غااااالى والطلب رخيص [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسأُزيدك من البيت قصيداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قمت بمسح كافة مشاركاتى من (( موضوعك )) وأنت خسرت ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا سعيد جداً بحذفها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 مارس 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> ما دخل ناجح بهذا
> عفوا
> عندما توجهين حديثك لاخر لا تزجى باسمى فى الحوار
> شكرا


ماشي ياعم متزعلش انا اسفه لو زعلت بس فعلا
انت كتبت موضوع تقترح به ان العضو يطلب
من المشاركين في موضوعه التوقف عن المشاركه
لما يبقي هو شايف كده


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 مارس 2016)

Desert Rose قال:


> ياسيدي الفاضل ، نصيحة من اخت اصغر منك مقام ، مينفعش تقول لأي حد في المنتدي وقف مشاركاتك ، كان من الأفضل انك تقول ياجماعه ياريت نرجع للموضوع الأصلي أفضل من انك تعطينا امر اننا نوقف مشاركاتنا في الموضوع
> وبعدين هي المشاركات فعلا في الموضوع ، عبود بيشرح ليه في مصر مينفعش قانون مدني وانا برد علي ايريني أساسا مش عبود لأننا في العادي بنتجنب الرد علي بعض ، المهم انا وعبود ده العادي بتاعنا فيه معزه خاصه بينا :t33: :t33: يمكن علشان انت متعرفناش فمش متعود علينا
> 
> فطالما ان الأعضاء مشتموش بعض يبقا كان ممكن تطلب الرجوع للموضوع الأصلي بطريقة تانيه غير كده
> سلام


هو فعلا كررها كتير .. واضح انه متأثر بحاجة او حد قاله التزم في موضوعك .. فيمكن الراجل محرج  

​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بس كدة ياحبيبى ؟!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عيونى ...غااااالى والطلب رخيص *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وسأُزيدك من البيت قصيداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قمت بمسح كافة مشاركاتى من (( موضوعك )) وأنت خسرت ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا سعيد جداً بحذفها [/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


بس فعلا وبجد انا مش سعيد بحذفها .. وكنت اتمني تطول بالك ياعبووود انت الاكبر والاحكم ​[/FONT]


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (18 مارس 2016)

*لما اراه من بعد عن الموضوعية وتشتت وتفرع بعيدا عن الموضوع الاساسى ارجو من الادارة ملاحظة الاقتراح ال*




هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ماشي ياعم متزعلش انا اسفه لو زعلت بس فعلا
> انت كتبت موضوع تقترح به ان العضو يطلب
> من المشاركين في موضوعه التوقف عن المشاركه
> لما يبقي هو شايف كده



رجاء التدقيق فى القراءة والتعقيب
ما كتبته اقتراح يقبل أو يرفض وكل منا مسئول عن الرفض والقبول وطريقة تنفيذه وحضرتك فهمتى مافهمتى
ولم يعلق الا سواك على موضوع خارج موضوع
لا اعرف ما اخاطبك انسة او مدام .. ابنة.. او اخت
ارجعى لنص اقتراحى وليس فيه ما ادعيت به على
وليس لتعقيبك صلة باقتراحى
للعلم لست من هواة المشاكل ونادرا ما اشارك فى موضوعات عامة

.....


----------



## سهيله (18 مارس 2016)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> اللينك فتح اخيرا
> 
> ما لاقيتش جملة تقول ان الزواج المدنى يساوى زنى
> 
> ...





Desert Rose قال:


> ياسيدي الفاضل ، نصيحة من اخت اصغر منك مقام ، مينفعش تقول لأي حد في المنتدي وقف مشاركاتك ، كان من الأفضل انك تقول ياجماعه ياريت نرجع للموضوع الأصلي أفضل من انك تعطينا امر اننا نوقف مشاركاتنا في الموضوع
> وبعدين هي المشاركات فعلا في الموضوع ، عبود بيشرح ليه في مصر مينفعش قانون مدني وانا برد علي ايريني أساسا مش عبود لأننا في العادي بنتجنب الرد علي بعض ، المهم انا وعبود ده العادي بتاعنا فيه معزه خاصه بينا :t33: :t33: يمكن علشان انت متعرفناش فمش متعود علينا
> وكويس اننا بنختلف لكن مش بنشتم بعض، او علي الأقل انا مش بشتمه هو شتمني قبل كده وانا مردتش عليه في موضوع تاني غير ده
> فطالما ان الأعضاء مشتموش بعض يبقا كان ممكن تطلب الرجوع للموضوع الأصلي بطريقة تانيه غير كده
> سلام



اختى الكريمه الفاضله
اخوتى الاحباء الكرام الفاضلين
اهلى واحبابى اصحاب الفضل عليا
سلام و نعمه
سلام الله و نعمته عليكم
عاوزه اشكركم جميعا
عاوزه اعلن انى استفيد منكم كثيرا
عاوزه اعلن انى سعيده بوجودى معكم
سعيده بمحبة ربنا ليكم واللى جمعتنى معاكم
اسمحوا لى ان اطلب وبرجاء ان تظل محبة الله حاضره بينكم ولا يدخل الشيطان بينكم ليفرقكم و يملاء الكره والضغينه فى قلوبكم
لست وحدى هنا من تسعد بوجودكم ولست وحدى من اتعلم منكم 
اختى الفاضله ايرينى ربنا يبارك عمرك ويزيد من مقامك ويعلو
ردك نابع من محبة الله وحقا انا فرحت لما قرأته وفرحانه كتير بحضرتك
وصدقينى مقامك يعلو الرؤوس 
وكلامك يداوى النفوس 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك كل الاخوه لانى بحبكم كلكم 
واتمنى ان تظل محبة الله حاضره فى قلوبكم وفى منتداكم الطيب
لاننى اعيش بينكم ببركة محبة الله ومحبتكم
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/images/icons/heartcross.gif


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (18 مارس 2016)

سهيله قال:


> اختى الكريمه الفاضله
> اخوتى الاحباء الكرام الفاضلين
> اهلى واحبابى اصحاب الفضل عليا
> سلام و نعمه
> ...



الرب يباركك
شكرا لكلامك الرائع المحب


----------



## ياسر رشدى (18 مارس 2016)

سهيله قال:


> اختى الكريمه الفاضله
> اخوتى الاحباء الكرام الفاضلين
> اهلى واحبابى اصحاب الفضل عليا
> سلام و نعمه
> ...


سبحان الله .. بتفكريني بعضو هنا بقاله فترة مختفي اسمه جاسر (لعله بخير)

كان في قلبه نفس المحبة بتاعتك دي .. فعلا ربنا بيعوض
وشكرا لمحبتك​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مارس 2016)

ohannes قال:


> ممكن بعد اذنك توقف مشاركاتك
> ضمن الموضوع
> وشكرآ





ohannes قال:


> ممكن بعد اذنك اختي الغالية
> ايقاف مشاركاتك ضمن الموضوع
> وشكرآ



*غلطااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 

يجب عليك الاعتذار لكل من أستاذ عبود و روز​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بس كدة ياحبيبى ؟!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عيونى ...غااااالى والطلب رخيص [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسأُزيدك من البيت قصيداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قمت بمسح كافة مشاركاتى من (( موضوعك )) وأنت خسرت ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا سعيد جداً بحذفها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*غلطااااااااااااااااااااااان 

و احنا ايه يعنى ؟؟:smil13:

مش كنا بنتناقش معاك ؟؟:dntknw:

هو انت بتشارك لصاحب الموضوع بس ؟؟:smil13:

:new2:


​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مارس 2016)

سهيله قال:


> اختى الفاضله ايرينى ربنا يبارك عمرك ويزيد من مقامك ويعلو
> ردك نابع من محبة الله وحقا انا فرحت لما قرأته وفرحانه كتير بحضرتك
> وصدقينى مقامك يعلو الرؤوس
> وكلامك يداوى النفوس
> ...



*شكرا يا سهيلة على كلامك الحلو :flowers:*


----------



## ohannes (19 مارس 2016)

اكرر ورجاء محبة .. عدم الخوض في حوارات جانبية
.
.
على الهامش ... كل من يريد سحب مشاركاته من الموضوع
حسنآ هذا رايه الشخصي
جون ليس من هواة كتابة المواضيع  ... بغاية الحصول على اكبر عدد من المشاركات
ليس الغاية من مواضيعي الحصول 500 مشاركة مثلا
5 مشاركات تكفي .. ضمن الاطار العام للموضوع
من اعضاء .. مميزيين باسلوب كتابة  ... رقي في التعبير ... احترام ااطار العام للحوار 
وشكرآ
جون​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مارس 2016)

*أنا آسفة يا أستاذ عبود على مشاركتى رقم 166 


ليك ألف حق 

أنا غلطت معلش 
​​*


----------



## grges monir (19 مارس 2016)

بصراحة يعنى
حق عبووود يزعل 
الراجل كانت مشاركاتة كلها قانونية بحتة وبيوضح فيها المدنى والغير مدنى
معلهش ياجون كان من الغير ان تطالبة بحذف مشاركاتة
لانها فى صميم الموضوع
هو احترم نفسة وسحب مشاركاتة
مع للعلم عند وضع موضوع للمناقشة وبة مشاركات اعضاء لا يكون من حقك ان تطالب بحذف الموضوع اصلا اللى انت عملتة لان بة  مشاركات اعضاء اجتهدوا فيها


----------



## ohannes (19 مارس 2016)

grges monir قال:


> بصراحة يعنى
> حق عبووود يزعل
> الراجل كانت مشاركاتة كلها قانونية بحتة وبيوضح فيها المدنى والغير مدنى
> معلهش ياجون كان من الغير ان تطالبة بحذف مشاركاتة
> ...


هنا تكمن المشكلة ... عندما عضو يعقب وبدون
دراية في لب الموضوع
1 ممكن سيد جرجس ... اين قرئت باني طالبت سيد عبود بحذف مشاركاته
وانتظر الرد
2 ممكن سيد جرجس ... صورة سوبرمان وما علاقته ضمن الموضوع 
انتظر الرد
.
.
انتظر الرد من سيد جرجس حصرآ
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (19 مارس 2016)

الاستاذ يوحنا 

حضرتك شخص محترم جداااا 

طلبك لوقف مشاركات عضو ما .. (بهذا الادب) يدل على اصلك المحترم 

تحياتى لشخصك الكريم 
​​


----------



## ohannes (19 مارس 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> الاستاذ يوحنا
> 
> حضرتك شخص محترم جداااا
> 
> ...


اختي الكريمة
انا بحترم تواجدك ومشاركاتك القيمة ضمن المنتدى
وبتابع معظم مشاركاتك
وما عم جاملك ابدآ ... 
والسيد جرجس كذلك ... له معزة خاصة  
وحتى سيد عبود ... له تقدير ومحبة من قبلي
.
ولكن احيانآ .. كاتب الموضوع  عندما بلاحظ ان بعض الاعضاء  .. عن غير قصد طبعآ ..
خرج عن .. هدف الذي وضع الموضوع من اجله .. بوجد احتمالين اما الدخول في جدال عقيم .. او .. الطلب من العضو ايقاف مشاركاته
.
.
وشكرآ 
محبتي للجميع


----------



## سهيله (21 مارس 2016)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> سبحان الله .. بتفكريني بعضو هنا بقاله فترة مختفي اسمه جاسر (لعله بخير)
> 
> كان في قلبه نفس المحبة بتاعتك دي .. فعلا ربنا بيعوض
> وشكرا لمحبتك​





ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> الرب يباركك
> شكرا لكلامك الرائع المحب





سهيله قال:


> اختى الكريمه الفاضله
> اخوتى الاحباء الكرام الفاضلين
> اهلى واحبابى اصحاب الفضل عليا
> سلام و نعمه
> ...





+إيرينى+ قال:


> *شكرا يا سهيلة على كلامك الحلو :flowers:*





ohannes قال:


> هنا تكمن المشكلة ... عندما عضو يعقب وبدون
> دراية في لب الموضوع
> 1 ممكن سيد جرجس ... اين قرئت باني طالبت سيد عبود بحذف مشاركاته
> وانتظر الرد
> ...




اكرر شكرى لكم جميعا اعضاء هذا المنتدى الفاضل احبتى و احبائى الكرام اخوانى واخواتى الاحباء
اشكر ربنا على نعمة وجودى معكم و على نعمة قبولكم لى بينكم
انا حديثة عهد بهذا المنتدى 
وكم كانت فرحتى عندما قرأت مقالات كثيره لكم فيها تساؤلات وردود كلها طيبه
تعبر عن أصل وكرم اخلاق قائلها 
تمنيت ان اكون واحده من افراد هذه الاسره نعم الاسره المتكامله التى يملاؤها المحبه والاخلاص والعمل تمنيت ان اكون خادمه لهذا المنتدى و اسعدنى الحظ ان اسجل بهذا المنتدى 
وببركة ربنا انى حسيت انى دخلت بيتى وسط اهلى لم اشعر بالخوف ولا الجزع لكوننا اغراب ولا لاختلاف دينى بل يعلم ربى انى شعرت انى وسط اخ واخت واب وام ومعلم ومعلمه 
الاخ الكريم الفاضل Mr.Ohannes
اسمح لى بكرم اخلاقك لاختك الصغيره ان اذكر على سبيل الايضاح لا على سبيل التعقيب لانكم افضل منى بكثير
لقد قلت سيدى 
ولكن احيانآ .. كاتب الموضوع عندما بلاحظ ان بعض الاعضاء .. عن غير قصد طبعآ ..
خرج عن .. هدف الذي وضع الموضوع من اجله .. بوجد احتمالين اما الدخول في جدال عقيم .. او .. الطلب من العضو ايقاف مشاركاته
اسمح لى سيدى وليسمح لى كل اعضاء المنتدى 
عند طرح اى موضوع يجب ان يطرح معه الاهداف المرجو الوصول اليها حتى لا يترك الموضوع عائم
وارجو ان تظل محبة الله تملاء قلوبكم ولا يسيئ أحد لأحد
فبفضل هذه المحبه وجد هذا المنتدى وينمو ويزداد 
بارك الله فيكم وفى مجهوداتكم الرائعه واذكرونى بمحبتكم فى قلوبكم وسامحونى لو أخطأت
أحبكم جميعاhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/images/icons/heartcross.gif


----------



## أَمَة (21 مارس 2016)

أخي ohannes

عندما تكتب موضوعا، يحق لجميع الأعضاء المشاركة فيه. لذلك لا يجوز أن تطلب من أي عضو  التوقف عن المشاركة.  لو حصل ونزلت مشاركات لا تعجبك  عليك أن تبلغ عنها الإدارة لتقوم بعمل اللازم، وذلك عن طريق الضغط على أيقونة الإبهام المتجه إلى الأسفل، الظاهرة في أسفل صورة العضو.

بالنيابة عنك،  أعتذر للأستاذ عبود ولغيره من الأعضاء الذين طلبت منهم التوقف عن المشاركة.

سأطلع في أقرب فرصة على مشاركات الأستاذ عبود التي قام بمسحها لكي أعيدها فهي ملك المنتدى.

أشكر تفهم جميع الأطراف المعنية.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مارس 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> سأطلع في أقرب فرصة على مشاركات الأستاذ عبود التي قام بمسحها لكي أعيدها فهي ملك المنتدى.


 *[FONT=&quot]يمكننى وضع ملخص فى موضوع منفصل يشرح كافة الجوانب القانونية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ويشرح لماذا لم يلجأ أساتذة القانون فى الكنيسة للزواج المدنى
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسيكون أكثر تركيزاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتحت أمر أى عضو فى الأستفسار 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن رجاء من حضرتك عدم أرجاع مشاركاتى التى قمت بحذفها [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 مارس 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> أخي ohannes
> 
> عندما تكتب موضوعا، يحق لجميع الأعضاء المشاركة فيه. لذلك لا يجوز أن تطلب من أي عضو  التوقف عن المشاركة.  لو حصل ونزلت مشاركات لا تعجبك  عليك أن تبلغ عنها الإدارة لتقوم بعمل اللازم، وذلك عن طريق الضغط على أيقونة الإبهام المتجه إلى الأسفل، الظاهرة في أسفل صورة العضو.
> 
> ...



*الاخت ( دونا ) نفتقدها كثيرا 

لما كانت بتلاقى الاعضاء مختلفين وفيه مشكلة عدم تفاهم 

كانت بتغلق الموضوع مؤقت 

ماكنتش بتجبر صاحب الموضوع على مشاركات عضو ( معين ) وماكنتش بتعتذر لحد بالنيابة عن صاحب الموضوع 

وبالتالى ماكنش صاحب الموضوع  بيزعل 



كان من الافضل مراسله صاحب الموضوع برساله خاصة بدلا من إحرجة على العام *​
يهبنا الله عدم المحاباة فى محبتنا للآخرين​


----------



## soul & life (21 مارس 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *الاخت ( دونا ) نفتقدها كثيرا
> 
> لما كانت بتلاقى الاعضاء مختلفين وفيه مشكلة عدم تفاهم
> 
> ...



شايفة اللى مزعلك نفسه بتعمليه !


----------



## grges monir (21 مارس 2016)

انا مرضتش ارد على جون ونخلى الموضوع لجدال فكرى حول مين الصح ومين الخطأ
لكن اللى بيحصل دة بعد رد مشرفتنا القديرة امة اسمة مهاترات فكرية
يحكمها الشخصنة وليس المنطق والحيادية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مارس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]يا أخوانا أنا تفاجأت أصلاً بطلب أوهانس بإيقاف مشاركاتى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ما اخدتش بالى انهو مشاركة فعلا اللى ضايقته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حذفت كل المشاركات ... ومش زعلان بجد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أنا رخمت على "روز" ( من تحت لتحت ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى وصفتنى بالمنتقم الجبار حطيت لها صورة "سوبرمان"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مجرد مزاح أو رخامة أو تهريج عادى بيحصل بيننا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش أول مرة – وماعتقدش انها هتكون آخر مرة طول ما أحنا بنشارك فى المنتدى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بعد كدة أتضح لى أنه أتضايق من صورة " ثوبرمان " !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طاب كان يلبس هو "باتمان" ونعديها ونخلص ..[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## أَمَة (21 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يمكننى وضع ملخص فى موضوع منفصل يشرح كافة الجوانب القانونية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ويشرح لماذا لم يلجأ أساتذة القانون فى الكنيسة للزواج المدنى
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وسيكون أكثر تركيزاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتحت أمر أى عضو فى الأستفسار
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن رجاء من حضرتك عدم أرجاع مشاركاتى التى قمت بحذفها [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



تمام![/FONT]


----------



## ohannes (21 مارس 2016)

أَمَة قال:


> تمام!


........ وصلت ..... تمام .....


----------



## أَمَة (21 مارس 2016)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *الاخت ( دونا ) نفتقدها كثيرا
> 
> لما كانت بتلاقى الاعضاء مختلفين وفيه مشكلة عدم تفاهم
> 
> ...



تمام يا هيلانة.

يغلق الموضوع لحين مراجعته من قبل الأخت الحبيبة دونا.

أتمنى عليك يا هيلانة ان لا تتدخلي بشؤون الإدارة لانك تقولين ما لا تعلمين.

معك حق في موضوع محاباة الوجوه... أنا فعلا حابيت مرة واحدة في حياتي كلها عندما تغاضيت كثيرا وكثيرا عن أسلوبك المستفز ومشاركاتك التي في غير موضعها في أكثر من موضوع، واتهاماتك الباطلة لي ولغيري، وقد اكتفيت بإخفائها لكي لا تظهر محذوفة احتراما لمشاعرك. ولم أوجه لك مخالفة.

فلكي اتوب عن خطائي هذا، سأكرمك بمخالفة من أجل تطاولك القديم والجديد في هذه المشاركة وفي المشاركات التي تم حذفها.


----------

